# Post a picture of you and I will point out the positives



## alissaxvanity

Here is the idea, I hope at least some of you are willing to participate. *If you are thinking of posting about how shallow it is, or accuse people of looking for attention*, *please click the X button on the right hand site, or carry onto another thread. *

I have noticed a lot of people talking about how unsatisfied they are with their appearance, which is fair enough, but what I'm hearing is *"I'm absolutely ugly, there is nothing good about me".* That can't _possibly_ be true, because there is _something positive about everyone_, but because of your disposition you may be _focusing only on the negatives and missing the positives._ 
I, as a more objective person, would like to bring your attention to your positive traits, and maybe this will tell you something you never noticed before, and help start more positive thinking in your mind. So, if you are one of those people that I described, and willing to admit it/post an image, go right ahead.

*OKAY GO*

EDIT
*other members feel free to do the whole thing for other members*
no douchyness, just stick to the original ideal. 

*edit 2*
as I expected the thread grew, I won't have time to get to everyone but I hope that the rest of the members that are interested in the idea can pick up the slack! Have fun guys


----------



## Nada




----------



## alissaxvanity

Nada said:


>


Lovely red eyes, very large and glisteny. 
hardy har har guys.


----------



## No Real Help




----------



## alissaxvanity

No Real Help said:


>


I'm sorry, but there are limits to what I can find positivity in. I can't, I just...can't



Ansgar said:


> Don't you remove your objectivity when you state that anyone has a positive trait? Evidently glisteny, red eyes are not very good looking. There are people that look absolutely horrid. That have gotten disfigured. I doubt you can find any positive trait in for instance Rocky Dennis, regarding his looks, that is. Maybe he was a really sweet and considerate person. But he was fugly.


I said I was MORE objective, that is, in comparison to somebody who only sees the negatives of themselves.


----------



## 345

Nada said:


>


 That was funny as hell


----------



## BananaJoe

I would post mine if there were a way to delete the post later(??). I have no edit button here.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## vkhuyfhg

InfiniteBlaze said:


>


cool nose bro


----------



## Kakumbus

Ohoho my turn


----------



## TWlTCHY

My good side with a try-hard face. :roll


----------



## alissaxvanity

Kakumbus said:


> Ohoho my turn


High cheekbones, sharp lips and eyebrows. Clear complexion, mysterious eyes. 
Finally somebody serious



TWlTCHY said:


> My good side with a try-hard face. :roll


Thick hair, clear complexion, bright big eyes, masculine face shape, full lips.


----------



## bkhill5

In all seriousness, I like the idea of this thread.


----------



## UgShy

Me too. Not sure why people are trolling


----------



## RiversEdge

^^ you get the biggest picture award :um


----------



## UgShy

How do I make it smaller? lol I am bad at computers... Caveman here


----------



## Cletis

Nada said:


>


Stole my avatar from a week ago... :mum


----------



## Luna Sea

What the hell, I could always use someone telling me I'm not *that* bad looking.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Ansgar:1059823681 said:


> Don't you remove your objectivity when you state that anyone has a positive trait? Evidently glisteny, red eyes are not very good looking. There are people that look absolutely horrid. That have gotten disfigured. I doubt you can find any positive trait in for instance Rocky Dennis, regarding his looks, that is. Maybe he was a really sweet and considerate person. But he was fugly.


Why so negative?


----------



## Ckg2011

Hello.


----------



## alissaxvanity

UgShy said:


> How do I make it smaller? lol I am bad at computers... Caveman here


I will just comment here, because it's effin huge

You have really nice eyes, they're defined and have almost like a feline quality. The eyebrows excentuate them really well and are a really nice shape. You have a nice thin kinda nose that's perfectly proportionate to your face, in fact your facial features in general have good proportion. You also have a sort of kind overall facial expression, at least I think.



bkhill5 said:


> In all seriousness, I like the idea of this thread.


Thank you. I'm glad some non trolling finally happened:roll



TristanS said:


> What the hell, I could always use someone telling me I'm not *that* bad looking.


You have thick hair, and it has body and volume especially for how long it is, which makes you pull it off much better than most. I find your face kind, and shy, which gives it a cuteness charm. And you have a nice button nose.



Ckg2011 said:


> Hello.


You have a really nice lip shape, pouty yet sharp and defined. Clear complexion and even skin tone. Regal kind of nose that fits your face, can't say anything about hair because your hat covers that


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

UgShy said:


> Me too. Not sure why people are trolling


I wish I was trolling...I actually look a lot like that.


----------



## Ckg2011

[/QUOTE]You have a really nice lip shape, pouty yet sharp and defined. Clear complexion and even skin tone. Regal kind of nose that fits your face, can't say anything about hair because your hat covers that[/QUOTE]

That is the nicest thing any girl has said to me. Thank you. I really don't like my hair, I never know what looks good or not. So I just wear a hat when I go out.


----------



## Syndacus

Meh wth.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Syndacus said:


> Meh wth.


You're cute, especially with that unsure kind of smile. I like honest, vulnerable faces, which strikes me as more "real". Your hair suits your face, and I like your bone structure. You remind me of the guys I lust after when watching my Japanese live action shows:teeth


----------



## Syndacus

alissaxvanity said:


> You're cute, especially with that unsure kind of smile. I like honest, vulnerable faces, which strikes me as more "real". Your hair suits your face, and I like your bone structure. You remind me of the guys I lust after when watching my Japanese live action shows:teeth


I'm usually the clumsy clueless one that falls over a hot woman, but ends up winning her heart after pulling something heroic out my ***.


----------



## handerson

>.<


----------



## Hilighter

I feel so weird posting this, 
but I wouldn't mind some good words... >_<
I look kinda dead. Should've put on makeup...


----------



## handerson

Uhm...how do you make the picture appear in the post? xD I tried, but it ended up as an attachment of sorts.


----------



## Hilighter

handerson said:


> Uhm...how do you make the picture appear in the post? xD I tried, but it ended up as an attachment of sorts.


Did you use the little 'insert image' button? (Looks like a little picture with a mountain.) I just linked to a photobucket pic through that. 
Nice pic btw... it's cute. ^^


----------



## handerson

Hilighter:1059825121 said:


> Did you use the little 'insert image' button? (Looks like a little picture with a mountain.) I just linked to a photobucket pic through that.
> Nice pic btw... it's cute. ^^


I sure didn't. xD I'm on the mobile app - that's probably the reason.

Thank you. I really think yours is beautiful.  I didn't want to randomly comment and seem like a creeper, though. xD


----------



## Nada

UgShy said:


> How do I make it smaller? lol I am bad at computers... Caveman here


easiest way for me is just uploading it to tinypic.com and use the resize option.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

This is one I made for a dating website I'm on, but probably best I could find.


----------



## alissaxvanity

ALSO GUYS
if any of you want to do the same thing I'm doing, feel free. I don't need to hog all the commenting! just remember, no douchyness. Kay?



handerson said:


> >.<


I like your eyes and you're just generally a good looking girl. Your hair is also thick and bouncy it seems. From what I can tell you have a nice full mouth and well defined cheekbones, your jaw is also nice and sharp giving you that feminine face shape.



Hilighter said:


> I feel so weird posting this,
> but I wouldn't mind some good words... >_<
> I look kinda dead. Should've put on makeup...


You have good facial proportions and your eyes really stand out. I would comment on your hair but it's tied back. In fact your eyes are really striking, are they contacts or natural?



mid20sgirl said:


> This is one I made for a dating website I'm on, but probably best I could find.


Your teeth are insanely even and white, and your skin looks poreless as well as the complexion is really even. Your eyebrows have a nice arch and suit the shape of your eyes, which stand out with seemingly little (if any) make up.



Syndacus said:


> I'm usually the clumsy clueless one that falls over a hot woman, but ends up winning her heart after pulling something heroic out my ***.


That's hot


----------



## Ventura

UgShy said:


> How do I make it smaller? lol I am bad at computers... Caveman here


First try the left clicking image (my example image!)










So left click :










Then "copy image url"

then using the "image" icon on the link like so :










Well take the (Direct Link and past it!) :










There are many ways of how to post an image on here.....

The best way I learned is saving the image and uploading to http://imgur.com .

After the 20 sec upload this screen will appear :
(Go for the Direct Link)










then using the "image" icon on the link like so :










Well take the (Direct Link and past it!) :


----------



## Ventura

TristanS said:


> What the hell, I could always use someone telling me I'm not *that* bad looking.


^ lovely hair 



Ckg2011 said:


> Hello.


Nice lips!



handerson said:


> >.<


And sexy glasses :mushy

.


----------



## Ventura

mid20sgirl said:


> This is one I made for a dating website I'm on, but probably best I could find.


Lovely smile and teeth.


----------



## Ventura

Hilighter said:


> I feel so weird posting this,
> but I wouldn't mind some good words... >_<
> I look kinda dead. Should've put on makeup...


I love your eyes


----------



## alissaxvanity

Awe Ventura, this just warms my heart <3<3<3<3


----------



## handerson

handerson said:


> >.<


I like your eyes and you're just generally a good looking girl. Your hair is also thick and bouncy it seems. From what I can tell you have a nice full mouth and well defined cheekbones, your jaw is also nice and sharp giving you that feminine face shape. [/QUOTE]

D'aaaw, thanks. 

You know, I'd like to help out, with commenting and such. Should I just also on the pictures you comment on here, or make another post entirely?


----------



## Ventura

alissaxvanity said:


> Awe Ventura, this just warms my heart <3<3<3<3


:squeeze <3


----------



## alissaxvanity

handerson said:


> I like your eyes and you're just generally a good looking girl. Your hair is also thick and bouncy it seems. From what I can tell you have a nice full mouth and well defined cheekbones, your jaw is also nice and sharp giving you that feminine face shape.


D'aaaw, thanks. 

You know, I'd like to help out, with commenting and such. Should I just also on the pictures you comment on here, or make another post entirely?[/QUOTE]

I think we can all do it collectively in one thread


----------



## handerson

Ventura:1059825205 said:


> handerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> >.<
> 
> 
> 
> And sexy glasses :mushy
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Bahaha, thanks.


----------



## Ventura

Kakumbus said:


> Ohoho my turn


Nice face structure :yes



TWlTCHY said:


> My good side with a try-hard face. :roll


Sexy eyebrows, and nice hair!


----------



## handerson

Kakumbus:1059824420 said:


> Ohoho my turn


You have really intense eyes and a very nice, defined facial structure, and the facial hair definitely works for you.


----------



## Brian29

oh, what the hell... Hit me!


----------



## handerson

TWlTCHY:1059824443 said:


> My good side with a try-hard face. :roll


I love the facial expression, first of all. xD You have really dark, gorgeous hair, and I really think you have a nice nose.  By the way, you look good both with and without glasses, you lucky!


----------



## handerson

Brian29:1059825230 said:


> oh, what the hell... Hit me!


Ooh, wow...your eyes are very striking. Are they gray or blue? You have an inviting face, and your hair is very nicely kept. You'd definitely stand out in a crowd.


----------



## Hilighter

Thank you guys. 
Eyes are my fav feature on people but I find my own to be sadly lame and eternaly tired. Helps a little to hear otherwise. >_< 

I like this thread - tomorrow Ill try to join the commenting. ^^


----------



## Perfectionist

Brian29 said:


> oh, what the hell... Hit me!


Oh my god it's Daniel Craig!


----------



## alissaxvanity

Brian29 said:


> oh, what the hell... Hit me!


You have a mysterious and serious kinda face, and a strong manly kinda chin. Actually your whole face is rather masculine and sharp, and your skin seems rather flawless. I am pretty sure your eyes are blue though it's hard to tell in the lighting, but either way they stand out even in a dark room.
and omg yeah the Daniel Craig thing, I was gonna say you look hella familiar but I didn't remember the actor's name



Hilighter said:


> Thank you guys.
> I appreciate the eye comments... eyes are my fav feature on people but I find my own to be sadly lame and eternaly tired. Helps a little to hear otherwise. >_<
> 
> It's cool seeing everyone, tomorrow Ill try to join the commenting. ^^


Tired can also be bedroom eyes. I used to hate my eye lids for being too droopy whenever I didn't smile, but turns out people are into that whole thing. I learned about bedroom eyes in some documentary about what humans find attractive, apparently it's scientific.


----------



## handerson

UgShy:1059824614 said:


> Me too. Not sure why people are trolling


Your eyes, of course, are very nice, and very inviting. Your face definitely reveals a sort of playful side - please, correct me if I'm wrong though. xD You have a very nice complexion (I feel like that's spelled wrong, forgive me), and the facial hair also works for you.


----------



## handerson

TristanS:1059824665 said:


> What the hell, I could always use someone telling me I'm not *that* bad looking.


You aren't bad looking at all! Your seem very humorous, by your expression - definitely a great guy to hang out with. Your hair is great - probably better than mine! I'd love to see a smile from you - I bet it'd light up the room.


----------



## alissaxvanity

I like seeing how different people have different styles of complimenting, due to which features stand out the most to each individual.


----------



## handerson

Ckg2011:1059824691 said:


> Hello.


Why hello.  I hate to keep repeating things, but she's right - definitely a nice nose shape. I also really think your chin is adorable. I do wish I could see your hair, but the beanie does afford me a view of your eyes, which are really nice as well.


----------



## Brian29

Thank you ladies, you put a grin on my face. I can't see good qualities in myself because of my SA.
My eyes are greenish blue btw.


----------



## handerson

alissaxvanity:1059825261 said:


> I like seeing how different people have different styles of complimenting, due to which features stand out the most to each individual.


I agree!  I think it helps give different viewpoints, too, so someone can't try to dispute the compliments by saying, "Oh, you're biased". Y'all are all good looking, and you'll have to accept it! 

Unfortunately, I have work in the morning, so I must sleep. I'll definitely catch up tomorrow! Ciao!


----------



## alissaxvanity

Brian29 said:


> Thank you ladies, you put a grin on my face. I can't see good qualities in myself because of my SA.
> My eyes are greenish blue btw.


You also seriously reminded me of this guy, that's who I was thinking of first


----------



## HopefulDreamer

> Your teeth are insanely even and white, and your skin looks poreless as well as the complexion is really even. Your eyebrows have a nice arch and suit the shape of your eyes, which stand out with seemingly little (if any) make up.


Thanks, I use crest 3D whitening strips. And I was just wearing eyeliner and lip gloss that has a red tinge to it. Other than that, I don't wear makeup. And this was actually just after an eyebrow wax.



> Lovely smile and teeth.


Thanks.


----------



## AllToAll

What the fudge?! Everyone in this frigging website is conventionally attractive!

(and by everyone I mean everyone that's posted a picture. )


----------



## alissaxvanity

moar moar moarrrr


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

AllToAll said:


> What the fudge?! Everyone in this frigging website is conventionally attractive!
> 
> (and by everyone I mean everyone that's posted a picture. )


:ditto


----------



## alissaxvanity

WhoDey85 said:


> Just woke up, notice the bed head?


Lol nice facial expression. I see we got a comedian here. You have a nice pale complexion, thick hair, a button nose and a general mix of manly and cuteness going on. Your eyes are very glisteny and innocent looking



Ansgar said:


> ^^ you get turned on by this huh? :lol


That was obviously my plan all along
obviously



Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> :ditto


Don`t be shy:b


----------



## TmastermanT

<----------My avatar/profile pic, the latest pic I took which was 2 and a half years ago


----------



## TmastermanT

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21845_1207146227066_1480990564_30457032_6311357_a.jpg

forgot to post a close up since its so little


----------



## kennyc




----------



## woot




----------



## WhoDey85

Originally Posted by *WhoDey85*  
_Just woke up, notice the bed head?_
Lol nice facial expression. I see we got a comedian here. You have a nice pale complexion, thick hair, a button nose and a general mix of manly and cuteness going on. Your eyes are very glisteny and innocent looking

Why thank you. I'd like to think I'm funny when I can actually open up to people. I had to look up what a button nose was. The only person I can remember hearing having a button nose was Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## falling down

TWlTCHY said:


> My good side with a try-hard face. :roll


Excellent people's eyebrow.


----------



## alissaxvanity

TmastermanT said:


> http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21845_1207146227066_1480990564_30457032_6311357_a.jpg
> 
> forgot to post a close up since its so little


It would really help for me to be able to see your face fully since a jawline makes a lot of a guys face. But you seem to from what little I can see have a masculine looking exterior, and overall I think you're a good looking guy. Seriously. But TAKE NEW PICTURES!



kennyc said:


>


beautiful eyes, great facial symmetry, I'm a fan of the European look in general.



woot said:


>


do you work out? it looks like you do. Friendly exterior in spite of the fact that you are traditionally masculine looking, it's not intimidating, which is a good thing. Striking eyes and teeth, I'm not sure if it's the lighting but it seems like you have a nice tan going on.


----------



## woot

i love you


----------



## millenniumman75

:lol


----------



## Silent Image

TWlTCHY said:


> My good side with a try-hard face. :roll


Do you smell what the Rock is cooking?


----------



## estse

Everybody is soooooooooooooo good looking!


----------



## FTFADIA

TWlTCHY said:


> My good side with a try-hard face. :roll


You kinda look like Zach Braff


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## alissaxvanity

woot said:


> i love you


Yeah I get that a lot, join the club
jkjk :boogie



Furious Ming said:


>


Great pouty lips (in a manly way lol), defined and strong chin, your eyes are clear and seem like a light color but cannot tell which exactly, either way they have a nice glassy quality. You give off the impression that you'd be a really sweet guy


----------



## TmastermanT

Well I want to thank you Alissa for making this thread, really nice of you. I also want to say everything is positively beautiful about you too .


----------



## handerson

Furious Ming:1059827460 said:


>


Another fellow glasses-wearer!  I definitely like your skin tone, and your overall complexion in general. You have really kind eyes, and a small but warm smile. Your nose is also pretty cute. If I wasn't happily taken, you'd catch my eye.


----------



## alissaxvanity

TmastermanT said:


> Well I want to thank you Alissa for making this thread, really nice of you. I also want to say everything is positively beautiful about you too .


Thank you.

And yes I notice there is a 10 to 1 ratio of guys to girls here for some reason


----------



## handerson

kennyc:1059826769 said:


>


You have a very open facial expression here, as if revealing yourself. It's totally sweet.  Your eyes are rather stunning, and your complexion and hair color relate nicely. I bet all the girls swoon when you smile.


----------



## handerson

mid20sgirl:1059825166 said:


> This is one I made for a dating website I'm on, but probably best I could find.


You remind me INSANELY SO MUCH of Hilary Swank. You're definitely gorgeous. Your eyes and lips are nicely defined, and your teeth are really stunning. Something about your eyes too...they're warm, pleasant. I bet you're great to talk to.


----------



## gusstaf

alissaxvanity, this is such a nice thing to do. Your (and the other commenters on here) compliments are unbelievably well thought-out, which makes them seem that much more genuine.

Okay, I'm going to post a picture. I feel like I am fishing for compliments, but I've struggled with body image a long time and I think it might help if somebody objectively pointed out a positive feature. Maybe I can start repeating that to myself if I am having a really down day.










Oh and I deliberately chose a picture that I don't particularly like. We'll see how long it takes me to freak out and take it down.


----------



## handerson

woot:1059826908 said:


>


You're very striking - even if you don't realize it, you're sure to turn heads. Nice muscular build, and definitely a fun, inviting face. You're strong, but not scary. You'd be the kind of guy I'd love to pal around with.


----------



## handerson

gustafsg:1059827766 said:


>


You're really beautiful.  You have a very nice facial structure, and your hair parts just so, really framing your face nicely. I love your smile! And your nose is really feminine, very cute.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

handerson said:


> You remind me INSANELY SO MUCH of Hilary Swank. You're definitely gorgeous. Your eyes and lips are nicely defined, and your teeth are really stunning. Something about your eyes too...they're warm, pleasant. I bet you're great to talk to.


It's nice to see because most people tell me I am ugly, so I always find it strange when I post on the internet and people say the opposite, even with pictures with bed head and no make up. So either I take good pictures or something, lol.


----------



## Yogurt

Omg... this thread is amazing


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

TristanS said:


> What the hell, I could always use someone telling me I'm not *that* bad looking.


Great hair. Do you get ribbed for it constantly by jealous balding guys like I do?


----------



## Evo




----------



## alissaxvanity

gustafsg said:


> alissaxvanity, this is such a nice thing to do. Your (and the other commenters on here) compliments are unbelievably well thought-out, which makes them seem that much more genuine.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to post a picture. I feel like I am fishing for compliments, but I've struggled with body image a long time and I think it might help if somebody objectively pointed out a positive feature. Maybe I can start repeating that to myself if I am having a really down day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I deliberately chose a picture that I don't particularly like. We'll see how long it takes me to freak out and take it down.


Thank you. I'm glad you think so, and the compliments are totally genuine I promise! and thank you for posting, hopefully you won't remove it

Your hair is a very striking color, it seems like your natural hair color and if it's not, well you did a good job matching your eyebrows and eyes. I love the blue of your eyes, from that lighting it looks like a deep blue which is my favorite personally, but aside from that it just really goes with your overall coloring. Your skin has a nice even tone, and a clear complexion. Your smile is wide and inviting, which is even more striking since you have a delicate feminine face shape. The shape of your hair is really flattering, but it seems entirely natural as well. And you've got prominent dimples when you smile, how cute 



Evo said:


>


It didn't work  post another? pllzzz


----------



## Evo

alissaxvanity said:


> It didn't work  post another? pllzzz


----------



## eissejtsuj

Evo said:


>


Very nice lips and eyes. Also you have a bit of a brooding look to you which I find very attractive. And the jet black hair I've always wanted,... Sigh


----------



## alissaxvanity

Evo said:


>


You're hawt. I like black hair and pale guys, and you have great lips. Your nose is an interesting contrast because it's sharper than the rest of your face, which makes it stand out and makes your face go from merely cute to more of a handsome category.


----------



## eissejtsuj

wickedlovely said:


> Eh what the hell ^_^


A really hot redhead, omg my male friends would be all over you. Fine looking redheads are hard to find in my neck of the woods. Also you have stunning eyes.


----------



## gusstaf

Thank you handerson and alissa! You both really made my day!
And yes, my hair is naturally that dark.

I think I'll go ahead and join in on the cult of positivity 

I don't have much time to go into detail now, but I will say that both Evo and Wickedlovely have striking eyes.


----------



## alissaxvanity

wickedlovely said:


> Eh what the hell ^_^


Mmm heart shaped face, I used to be obsessed with trying to make my face have more of a heart shape, but have since accepted my own. You have gorgeous eyes, soft yet defined cheeks and a very feminine/innocent kind of look, but in an adult way. And I'm a fake redhead, but never the less, fan of red hair. Oh yeah and your lips are perfect. Also not very many people can pull off very thin eyebrows but you somehow did, I just noticed that.


----------



## Knowbody

TWlTCHY said:


> My good side with a try-hard face. :roll


I can tell you're a big fan of The Rock.


----------



## percyblueraincoat

Hilighter said:


> I feel so weird posting this,
> but I wouldn't mind some good words... >_<
> I look kinda dead. Should've put on makeup...


You don't look kinda dead to me. In fact, there's a real kind of natural beauty thing going on with your face.


----------



## kennyc

handerson said:


> You have a very open facial expression here, as if revealing yourself. It's totally sweet.  Your eyes are rather stunning, and your complexion and hair color relate nicely. I bet all the girls swoon when you smile.


Thank you that's very sweet. :hug


----------



## percyblueraincoat

Just to say thank you to alissaxvanity for starting this thread. I fully approve of this thread.


----------



## percyblueraincoat

Keep being drawn back to the hair. I love colour and looking at you is a bit like watching Karen Gillan. Lot of people get picked on for having red hair. Never understood it as it's a gorgeous colour to have.


----------



## percyblueraincoat

Attractive person.


----------



## percyblueraincoat

Furious Ming said:


>


Okay, first impression is: cool, stylish person.


----------



## percyblueraincoat

Deleted


----------



## alissaxvanity

joinmartin said:


> Just to say thank you to alissaxvanity for starting this thread. When someone makes such a gesture of positivity towards others that gets my attention. I fully approve of this thread.


Thank you, that actually means a lot!!!!


----------



## Lightwing12star

*Here is a pic of me*

Its a modelling one but only for a tiny agency and i felt uncomfortable.


----------



## falling down

Knowbody said:


> I can tell you're a big fan of The Rock.


----------



## northstar1991

RiversEdge said:


> This thread seems to be a man magnet. opcorn


We've come to the right place!


----------



## Rossy

I will have to post my pic in here


----------



## Rossy

Mid20sgirl is hot


----------



## percyblueraincoat

Lightwing12star said:


> Its a modelling one but only for a tiny agency and i felt uncomfortable.


It's okay that you felt uncomfortable back then. I would feel uncomfortable at a modelling shoot for a bit because I'm not used to them and I'm sure most people aren't used to having modelling shots done.

My first impression is you've kinda got the classic beauty, Nicole Kidman thing going on. What I mean by that is it really isn't going to be makeup or anything else that makes you look good. Nature kinda took care of that for you. Your eyes are very powerful. I chose to look at two photos of you. One on this thread and one on your profile. Because I wanted to see what the difference was when you felt more comfortable since you'd mentioned feeling uncomfortable in the picture you put on this thread. On both occasions I was drawn to your eyes. Captivating in both pictures. The picture on your profile shows an element of cheekiness in your eyes and in the picture you put on this thread there's the whole radiance thing going on.

In short: you kinda made looking uncomfortable alluring in the picture you put on this thread. And, to be honest, I'm sort of glad you said you felt uncomfortable during the modelling shoot. Because that points to you being an attractive person who has down to earth qualities. Always a winner.

Yeah, if I saw you in a room I'd want to know what the person behind those good looks was like as there's something about you that says: "there's more to me than meets the eye".


----------



## au Lait

Aww I like this thread.  It makes me feel happy to see everyone being so positive and complimenting each other in a respectful way. So much better than the threads in the photo section that often get hijacked with awkwardly lecherous "Oh god baby there's a tent in my pants!!!!" comments.


----------



## Dissonance

au Lait said:


> Aww I like this thread.  It makes me feel happy to see everyone being so positive and complimenting each other in a respectful way. So much better than the threads in the photo section that often get hijacked with awkwardly lecherous "Oh god baby there's a tent in my pants!!!!" comments.


There's a pair of pants in my tent!


----------



## RmZ

Theres a pic of me in my album , (Too scared to upload here as this part of the forum is public I think?)


----------



## falling down

Where's the tent? I want to sleep in my pants in it.


----------



## au Lait

Dissonance said:


> There's a pair of pants in my tent!





falling down said:


> Where's the tent? I want to sleep in my pants in it.


:lol


----------



## alissaxvanity

Lightwing12star said:


> Its a modelling one but only for a tiny agency and i felt uncomfortable.


You look like you maybe Russian. I can see you as a model. You have lovely high cheekbones that are also very very defined, and you remind me of Kirsten Dunst a lot.



RmZ said:


> Theres a pic of me in my album , (Too scared to upload here as this part of the forum is public I think?)


don't see an album


----------



## RmZ

alissaxvanity said:


> don't see an album


Fixed  My bad, Didnt think I had it private lol.


----------



## alissaxvanity

RmZ said:


> Fixed  My bad, Didnt think I had it private lol.


You have a very square jawline, which is hot to me (I'm obsessed with male jawlines), I like your coloring (pale and dark hair) and your hair is very thick, plus you have blue eyes, or so it seems. You have a physique that is both boyish and manly. Nice face lol


----------



## ShyGirl123

Well.... Ok?


----------



## kapa

shaved my head 
was bored of my old hairstyle.










took so much courage for me to do this...makes me real nervous...
i just wonder why im not attractive to the other sex.


----------



## alissaxvanity

ShyGirl123 said:


> Well.... Ok?


YOu're just the cutest thing. You look like a doll come to life, but with adult rather than purely childlike features. Your facial structure in itself is to die for, it's like sharp and chiseled, which personally I find attractive in women. 
I'm guessing it is you in the DP, and I honestly assumed it was a model when I first saw it.



kapa said:


> shaved my head
> was bored of my old hairstyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took so much courage for me to do this...makes me real nervous...
> i just wonder why im not attractive to the other sex.


Your face is really symmetrical, probably some of the best lips I've seen on a guy. I want to see what you looked like with longer hair, I have a feeling you have nice hair too. Seriously, you're hot. And you have a kind, relaxed down to earth kind of hot that isn't hurtful to look at, some guys who are this pretty look like they'd be more into their own mirror than themselves.


----------



## ShyGirl123

alissaxvanity said:


> You're just the cutest thing. You look like a doll come to life, but with adult rather than purely childlike features. Your facial structure in itself is to die for, it's like sharp and chiseled, which personally I find attractive in women.
> I'm guessing it is you in the DP, and I honestly assumed it was a model when I first saw it.


Thanks if ur the person your user pic then you're very pretty!


----------



## alissaxvanity

Yes it's moi. Lol thank you.


----------



## ShyGirl123

^ ur welcome


----------



## Lasair

kapa said:


> shaved my head
> was bored of my old hairstyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took so much courage for me to do this...makes me real nervous...
> i just wonder why im not attractive to the other sex.


You have really nice defined features, good clear skin. And gosh you a attractive but a smile wouldn't go a miss.


----------



## RmZ

alissaxvanity said:


> You have a very square jawline, which is hot to me (I'm obsessed with male jawlines), I like your coloring (pale and dark hair) and your hair is very thick, plus you have blue eyes, or so it seems. You have a physique that is both boyish and manly. Nice face lol


Cheers  oh and 
[Spoiler=Image]







[/Spoiler]


----------



## percyblueraincoat

RmZ said:


> Theres a pic of me in my album , (Too scared to upload here as this part of the forum is public I think?)


Not sure why you're too scared to upload it here. You kinda look like a guy off Hollyoaks. My first impression is really cool guy. Certainly got the looks to get some glances off girls and hopefully your personality backs up those looks. It sure sounds like it does from your profile. I wouldn't tell you that you can be really confident in yourself right now because that's something for you to decide to feel when you're ready.


----------



## kapa

alissaxvanity said:


> YOu're just the cutest thing. You look Your face is really symmetrical, probably some of the best lips I've seen on a guy. I want to see what you looked like with longer hair, I have a feeling you have nice hair too. Seriously, you're hot. And you have a kind, relaxed down to earth kind of hot that isn't hurtful to look at, some guys who are this pretty look like they'd be more into their own mirror than themselves.


thank you so much  you made me blush like an idiot while reading this...
you are very beautiful ><



Janniffy said:


> You have really nice defined features, good clear skin. And gosh you a attractive but a smile wouldn't go a miss.


thank you i think my self esteem went up abit im not used to getting compliments


----------



## Ekyu

Hello, im just new here.

But i wouldn't mind somebody saying some positive stuff about how i look, i only see the negative stuff for some reason. 
My eyes look high cause of the light of my camera :um


----------



## gusstaf

Rossy said:


> I will have to post my pic in here


The Rossy fan club would appreciate that :yes


----------



## alissaxvanity

RmZ said:


> Cheers  oh and
> [Spoiler=Image]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Spoiler]


do not get it:sus


----------



## Rastaziggy

How do you post pictures?


----------



## Rossy

Why not,one from my album.


----------



## Nada

Rastaziggy said:


> How do you post pictures?


Either click the insert image icon on the editor bar and type in the url of the image location or go advanced and attach the image file that's on your computer.


----------



## alissaxvanity

as the pictures pile up and I get busier in general I may not be able to get to all of them but I hope that other members join in and such. I'll still try as much as I can guys



Ekyu said:


> Hello, im just new here.
> 
> But i wouldn't mind somebody saying some positive stuff about how i look, i only see the negative stuff for some reason.
> My eyes look high cause of the light of my camera :um


You have very nice skin, poreless it seems, and not a blemish, as well as very even coloring. And your cheekbones are very high. You look young but you have the kind of face that I think will look traditionally masculine, because you have a square face with a defined kinda lower half (jawline and lip area whatever that's called). You also have a very very pretty mouth, and in spite of the high thing your eyes are a nice color blue.



Rossy said:


> Why not,one from my album.


You have a nice arch of your eyebrows and a regal nose. Your hair seems really thick and lively, and you have large kind seeming eyes. The proportions of your face seem really well spaced, and your mouth is very sharp/stands out


----------



## RmZ

alissaxvanity said:


> do not get it:sus


lol the face im sort of pulling (You wont get it if you havent watched zoolander..) :teeth


----------



## falling down

Ekyu said:


> Hello, im just new here.
> 
> But i wouldn't mind somebody saying some positive stuff about how i look, i only see the negative stuff for some reason.
> My eyes look high cause of the light of my camera :um












Actually this one looks like he's making a similar facial expression.


----------



## Rastaziggy

I'm 17 but dont really feel I look my age which is annoying...


----------



## kapa

ShyGirl123 said:


> Well.... Ok?


you are very cute  i really like your hair ^^


----------



## ShyGirl123

kapa said:


> ShyGirl123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... Ok?
> 
> 
> 
> you are very cute  i really like your hair ^^
Click to expand...

Thank you  I feel so nice lol makes me wanna post another!


----------



## kapa

ShyGirl123 said:


> Thank you  I feel so nice lol makes me wanna post another!


 you should you are very attractive!


----------



## ShyGirl123

kapa said:


> ShyGirl123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I feel so nice lol makes me wanna post another!
> 
> 
> 
> you should you are very attractive!
Click to expand...

LOL, guess I will  
I don't really like this pic, but I have flaws so ill embrace this pic happily!


----------



## Rossy

ShyGirl123 said:


> LOL, guess I will
> I don't really like this pic, but I have flaws so ill embrace this pic happily!


Really cheeky/cute smile


----------



## ShyGirl123

Rossy said:


> ShyGirl123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, guess I will
> I don't really like this pic, but I have flaws so ill embrace this pic happily!
> 
> 
> 
> Really cheeky/cute smile
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Ekyu

Ur eyes look very pretty and cute


----------



## kapa

ShyGirl123 said:


> LOL, guess I will
> I don't really like this pic, but I have flaws so ill embrace this pic happily!


 beautiful i dont think i would have the courage to talk to you


----------



## ShyGirl123

^ even if you did I don't think I would talk back... I would be too frightened


----------



## kapa

ShyGirl123 said:


> ^ even if you did I don't think I would talk back... I would be too frightened


 thats cool i dont think i could get past "hi". xP


----------



## handerson

Evo said:


>


Ooh, I love your hairstyle, first off.  You have a very serious face, and really deep, piercing eyes.


----------



## handerson

kennyc said:


> Thank you that's very sweet. :hug


You're totally welcome.


----------



## ShyGirl123

kapa said:


> ShyGirl123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ even if you did I don't think I would talk back... I would be too frightened
> 
> 
> 
> thats cool i dont think i could get past "hi". xP
Click to expand...

We can be awkward together! :] lol


----------



## handerson

wickedlovely said:


> Eh what the hell ^_^


Ooh, you're absolutely gorgeous! <3 Your lips are really nice, a beautiful pink color, that goes great with your ivory skin (which looks pretty flawless) and your amazing fiery hair. Your eyes are also very striking - overall, you're definitely beautiful. You also remind me of an actress, but I'm honestly not sure who. xD


----------



## Kennnie

ummm i think not........... 

Dx


----------



## ShyGirl123

Kennnie said:


> ummm i think not...........
> 
> Dx


Y not?


----------



## kapa

ShyGirl123 said:


> We can be awkward together! :] lol


 sounds amazing ><


----------



## Nada

Blah ok here's me, be kind I'm a 30 year old fart... :blush










:lurk


----------



## ShyGirl123

kapa said:


> ShyGirl123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can be awkward together! :] lol
> 
> 
> 
> sounds amazing ><
Click to expand...

YAY! I got myself an awkward buddie!!


----------



## ShyGirl123

Nada said:


> Blah ok here's me, be kind I'm a 30 year old fart... :blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lurk


You look nothing like an old fart. And you look buff!


----------



## kapa

ShyGirl123 said:


> YAY! I got myself an awkward buddie!!


 awkward buddies are the best kind of buddies DD


----------



## ShyGirl123

kapa said:


> ShyGirl123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! I got myself an awkward buddie!!
> 
> 
> 
> awkward buddies are the best kind of buddies DD
Click to expand...

Totally! I just realized something... We're off topic lol :]


----------



## Lightwing12star

how do you put a proper full photo on like the others have done and not just a small one ?


----------



## handerson

Rastaziggy said:


> View attachment 10888
> 
> I'm 17 but dont really feel I look my age which is annoying...


D'aaw, you're super cute - and I don't mean in a childlike way.  I really love your complexion, and the red on your nose is even cute. Your eyes and hair really stand out to me, and your lips too, as they're a darker shade of pink. Also, your freckles are adorable.


----------



## kapa

Nada said:


> Blah ok here's me, be kind I'm a 30 year old fart... :blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lurk


 you look amazing i would guess that you are in your early 20's.


----------



## handerson

Nada said:


> Blah ok here's me, be kind I'm a 30 year old fart... :blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lurk


You're definitely not an "old fart".  Your eyes are inviting - I know I seem to repeat this a lot, but the eyes, to me, signify a lot about a person, and yours seem warm and kind. You're probably a person that, while reserved, would make excellent conversation. I also like the little half smile you have going on here - with your intimidating muscles, it definitely helps tear down a girl's defenses. ;D


----------



## Ekyu

Thanks for all the comments  made me feel a little bit better 
I got autism and social anxiety probably linked i guess, so im not so confident in myself. :mum 
But this thread helped me out, and gave me some motivation!
Keep it up 

Next step is to find myself a good girl! :boogie


----------



## Lightwing12star

Here is a bigger picture of me, taken tonight.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Lightwing, modeling is definitely the right choice for you. You remind me of some European runway models


----------



## eissejtsuj

Nada said:


> Blah ok here's me, be kind I'm a 30 year old fart... :blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lurk


Old fart? Hardly. Besides you look about 25 tops. Very handsome btw.


----------



## Insane1

This thread has alot of potential,great job. People don't troll this thread,seriously.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Ughhh yeh here ya go.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Nada said:


> Blah ok here's me, be kind I'm a 30 year old fart... :blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lurk


Very cute, love your eyes.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Insane1 said:


> This thread has alot of potential,great job. People don't troll this thread,seriously.


I think you could be a model, you have very striking features. The contrast of striking hair and eyebrows and symmetrical face, and then light eyes. I can see you making serious pouty faces in some shots, LOL!:teeth



JadedCalalily said:


> Ughhh yeh here ya go.


love red hair, doing mine right now, and it works with your paleness. Your eyes are huge and striking, looks like hazel right?


----------



## Lasair




----------



## Dane

I have to say this is a great thread. Nice idea Alissa!

Unfortunately I'm too paranoid to post a pic and too lazy to comment, at least for now...


----------



## Insane1

alissaxvanity said:


> I think you could be a model, you have very striking features. The contrast of striking hair and eyebrows and symmetrical face, and then light eyes. I can see you making serious pouty faces in some shots, LOL!:teeth


Aw thanks alot,it really boosted my self esteem.


----------



## Cassabell

Janniffy said:


>


Really pretty! lovely skin, you are really young looking and feminine! lovely eyes colour and really cute shaped eyes


----------



## ShyGirl123

OMG speaking about modeling! I want to get into it, maybe improve my SA some more, maybe even get rid of it! Here's a pic what do you guys think?


----------



## Ventura

JadedCalalily said:


> Ughhh yeh here ya go.


You look lovey <3  Sexy mama.



Janniffy said:


>


And Janniffy is a cutie I love your nose!!! and you have cute hair cut :mushy


----------



## TWlTCHY

ShyGirl123 said:


> OMG speaking about modeling! I want to get into it, maybe improve my SA some more, maybe even get rid of it! Here's a pic what do you guys think?


Perfection; you would be an asset to any model agency.:blush


----------



## ryobi

gustafsg said:


> alissaxvanity, this is such a nice thing to do. Your (and the other commenters on here) compliments are unbelievably well thought-out, which makes them seem that much more genuine.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to post a picture. I feel like I am fishing for compliments, but I've struggled with body image a long time and I think it might help if somebody objectively pointed out a positive feature. Maybe I can start repeating that to myself if I am having a really down day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I deliberately chose a picture that I don't particularly like. We'll see how long it takes me to freak out and take it down.


beautiful eyes=


----------



## ryobi

ShyGirl123 said:


> YAY! I got myself an awkward buddie!!


I see potential for a love connection-


----------



## ShyGirl123

TWlTCHY said:


> Perfection; you would be an asset to any model agency.:blush


Haha thank you :] I hope so though...:afr


----------



## ShyGirl123

ryobi said:


> ShyGirl123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! I got myself an awkward buddie!!
> 
> 
> 
> I see potential for a love connection-
Click to expand...


----------



## rdrr

People, please don't abuse this thread.


----------



## alissaxvanity

rdrr said:


> People, please don't abuse this thread.


I agree. I think the enthusiasm is *great*, seriously, and sending more than one picture is a great idea but lets stick to the original intent and not turn this into a dating/who can get the most compliments thing. That will take away from the purpose and make this into a popularity contest rather than a therapeutic exercise in seeing your own positives.


----------



## rdrr

alissaxvanity said:


> I agree. I think the enthusiasm is *great*, seriously, and sending more than one picture is a great idea but lets stick to the original intent and not turn this into a dating/who can get the most compliments thing. That will take away from the purpose and make this into a popularity contest rather than a therapeutic exercise in seeing your own positives.


I know you mean well, but people love attention. How else will one get self esteem? When people value themselves based on the opinions of others, what do you expect to happen? People compete for attention all the time. Posting a picture or 20, saying something outrageous or controversial, being a troll, etc.


----------



## gusstaf

rdrr said:


> I know you mean well, but people love attention. How else will one get self esteem? When people value themselves based on the opinions of others, what do you expect to happen? People compete for attention all the time. Posting a picture or 20, saying something outrageous or controversial, being a troll, etc.


I don't know, I think people have mostly done a good job on this thread so far. I haven't seen anything outright mean-spirited at least. That being said, it is definitely one of those threads that needs to be watched carefully, because it has the potential for being abuse. But I know that just having a few positives pointed out can really help you see yourself in a new light, and I think a lot of people on here could really benefit from having that type of experience.


----------



## rdrr

gustafsg said:


> I don't know, I think people have mostly done a good job on this thread so far. I haven't seen anything outright mean-spirited at least. That being said, it is definitely one of those threads that needs to be watched carefully, because it has the potential for being abuse. But I know that just having a few positives pointed out can really help you see yourself in a new light, and I think a lot of people on here could really benefit from having that type of experience.


I agree, I was talking about things, overall in generalities. I see it being abused already. It's not fair to judge people entirely off pictures, but what else do we have on this forum? People with BDD base their self esteem on their perceived appearance, so why not pump them up with a few positive comments? It's the crutch they love to lean on.


----------



## alissaxvanity

gustafsg said:


> I don't know, I think people have mostly done a good job on this thread so far. I haven't seen anything outright mean-spirited at least. That being said, it is definitely one of those threads that needs to be watched carefully, because it has the potential for being abuse. But I know that just having a few positives pointed out can really help you see yourself in a new light, and I think a lot of people on here could really benefit from having that type of experience.


They certainly can, and like I said before, only two pages of initial trolling isn't SO bad, lol.

But the point of these compliments isn't to start depending on them to feel better all the time, it's more to spark that self confidence in one self, imo.


----------



## andy1984

sure, see what ppl say. usually i get no comments - not that i really care what ppl have to say that much. this is me right now.


----------



## alissaxvanity

andy1984 said:


> sure, see what ppl say. usually i get no comments - not that i really care what ppl have to say that much. this is me right now.


You have razor sharp features, meaning thin nose (in a good way) sharp cheekbones, facial shape has edges so to speak. Your look is serious, and with an air of mystery. The crystal eyes just complete the whole thing. I can see you in a suit and sunglasses. Lol


----------



## RiversEdge

northstar1991 said:


> We've come to the right place!


right?!
I'm enjoying this opcorn



Rossy said:


> Mid20sgirl is hot


-- man I wish I could post my own picture. - sigh.


----------



## andy1984

alissaxvanity said:


> You have razor sharp features, meaning thin nose (in a good way) sharp cheekbones, facial shape has edges so to speak. Your look is serious, and with an air of mystery. The crystal eyes just complete the whole thing. I can see you in a suit and sunglasses. Lol


lol that was quite a creative description. i like it. thank you.


----------



## Michael 0

Bit overlit and I look really tired but oh well.

Got a question though (pointed to anyone) - Getting new glasses in a month, any suggestions for what type of frame I should get?


----------



## falling down

RiversEdge said:


> right?!
> I'm enjoying this opcorn
> 
> -- man I wish I could post my own picture. - sigh.


same, same


----------



## whatevzers

Michael 0 said:


> Bit overlit and I look really tired but oh well.
> 
> Got a question though (pointed to anyone) - Getting new glasses in a month, any suggestions for what type of frame I should get?


Try thick-rimmed glasses. I'm thinking Buddy Holly


----------



## percyblueraincoat

Deleted


----------



## alissaxvanity

joinmartin said:


> We're not judging people entirely off pictures. We're not judging people at all. A picture is not a person. From my perspective, this thread is about showing people that other people can and genuinely do see positives in them. We're not saying a person is anything. We're taking the time to focus on other people and what we like about them. An insecurity gains its power from the belief that an individual is not good enough as they are. We're looking at people and not only accepting them as they are but also saying what we like about them. *I'd love to do a live version of this where people get together, meet each other, talk and then say what they like about each other to people's faces. That would be amazing. But we lack the logistics currently to make that happen. *
> 
> It doesn't matter if the person cannot accept the compliments or positive comments right now. We know the power of things like BDD and other disorders, insecurities, doubts etc. We accept people exactly as they are and like them whether they can find it within themselves to accept the positive comments or not.
> 
> We're not giving people self esteem. Self Esteem has the word SELF in it for a reason. It belongs to the individual. If the positive comments raise a person's self esteem, great. We just can't give people their self esteem. What we can give people is genuine positive comments about what we like about them.
> 
> This thread makes people feel good and helps the people complimenting get out of their own heads and prompts them to focus on what they like about other people. Which is actually a great way to practice focusing on others and rapport building skills. So, technically speaking, this thread will help people connect with others and help them overcome aspects of their social anxiety. It's a big win/win.


I was thinking the EXACT same thing but then imagining trying to pull that off just made me think it wouldn't quiet work unless the group was very good and serious about it


----------



## rdrr

We can do it, with some sort of video chat thing.


----------



## Rastaziggy

handerson said:


> D'aaw, you're super cute - and I don't mean in a childlike way.  I really love your complexion, and the red on your nose is even cute. Your eyes and hair really stand out to me, and your lips too, as they're a darker shade of pink. Also, your freckles are adorable.


Thanks  but I swear cute/adorable guys never get the girls as oppose to hot guys...


----------



## alissaxvanity

I am really really impressed and appreciative of everyone who joined into the commenting as well as posting pictures. Like you guys have no idea how good that made me feel. I have to study for exams for the next few days but I feel good knowing nobody will be ignored due to collective effort. <333333333333333333333333


----------



## Ekyu

Good luck with your exams :boogie


----------



## alissaxvanity

thank you


----------



## coeur_brise

really bad picture, quite possibly the worst ever, nobody should be seen in public like this. Dare you to find something positive in it!


----------



## falling down

sanria22 said:


> really bad picture, quite possibly the worst ever, nobody should be seen in public like this. Dare you to find something positive in it!


You serious? You're cute as hell.


----------



## ShyGirl123

sanria22 said:


> really bad picture, quite possibly the worst ever, nobody should be seen in public like this. Dare you to find something positive in it!


Is that a birthmark I see?


----------



## coeur_brise

ShyGirl, yes, I don't really notice most times since my glasses are in the way, but then I feel like I should cover it up (with the rest of my face) lol.



falling down said:


> You serious? You're cute as hell.


thanks.


----------



## Toppington

bkhill5 said:


> In all seriousness, I like the idea of this thread.


As do I... Now if only I had the courage to actually post a picture. :bah


----------



## handerson

Rastaziggy:1059832047 said:


> handerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> D'aaw, you're super cute - and I don't mean in a childlike way.  I really love your complexion, and the red on your nose is even cute. Your eyes and hair really stand out to me, and your lips too, as they're a darker shade of pink. Also, your freckles are adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  but I swear cute/adorable guys never get the girls as oppose to hot guys...
Click to expand...

Hmmm, I tend to disagree. But you're welcome!


----------



## alissaxvanity

sanria22 said:


> really bad picture, quite possibly the worst ever, nobody should be seen in public like this. Dare you to find something positive in it!


I maybe a bit biased, I love Asian faces. I find you really hot. You have really sensual lips, pretty skin, and just like overall this pouty kinda feminine appearance that's a mix of cute and sexy.


----------



## Toppington

falling down said:


> You serious? You're cute as hell.


Word for word what I was going to say. :sus


----------



## Droidsteel

The most recent one I can find is 6 months old and my hair is a lot longer now, but here is me:


----------



## dunno1234

sorry if the pic's a bit old


----------



## anhedonic

^ Hawt


----------



## lad

hg


----------



## anhedonic

MushroomGeek said:


> may as well. im the one on the leftar


Very nice


----------



## lad

Prometheus7 said:


> Are you Obama's secret white son?


 I wish, I'd be rich.


----------



## falling down

dunno1234 said:


> sorry if the pic's a bit old


Superb cowlick.


----------



## MushroomGeek

anhedonic said:


> Very nice


 why thank you


----------



## trendyfool

Rastaziggy said:


> View attachment 10888
> 
> I'm 17 but dont really feel I look my age which is annoying...


You're really handsome, in a sorta old-fashioned way. I love your eyes and your hair is pretty. You do look 17...a mature 17.


----------



## KelsKels

Wow this thread exploded.


----------



## Brian29

MushroomGeek said:


> may as well. im the one on the leftar


Wow, you're very attractive!


----------



## TmastermanT

MushroomGeek said:


> may as well. im the one on the leftar


beautiful and very attractive 



dunno1234 said:


> sorry if the pic's a bit old


You look like Adolf Hitler :sus. Wish I can get my mustache like yours , would be cool walking around with that.


----------



## alissaxvanity

MushroomGeek said:


> may as well. im the one on the leftar


YOu're hawt, plain and simple, but if I had to pick out specifics. Pale skin, gorgeous hair and a lot of it, a cute face shape, and very pretty eyes.


----------



## coeur_brise

alissaxvanity said:


> I maybe a bit biased, I love Asian faces. I find you really hot. You have really sensual lips, pretty skin, and just like overall this pouty kinda feminine appearance that's a mix of cute and sexy.


wow, thanks. I don't think I've ever had a girl compliment like that, or boy even lol. I didn't think it looked great because I'd just gotten out of the shower but that's just me. And hey, you're quite sexy too.


----------



## JustThisGuy

sanria22 said:


> really bad picture, quite possibly the worst ever, nobody should be seen in public like this. Dare you to find something positive in it!


Like Falling Down put, you are very cute. And like Alex said, you have very kissable lips, if you don't mind me saying so. Your hair is really nice...it keeps a silky look even when (hot)messed.  Kind of a vague compliment, but I just like the shape of your face.



Droidsteel said:


> The most recent one I can find is 6 months old and my hair is a lot longer now, but here is me:


And after reading all those posts where you were hard on yourself. Dude, you're a handsome guy. Kind of hiding back there, but whatever. That shag hair is a nice look.


----------



## fallen18

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/fallen18-62057/albums/fallen/38598-ewww.jpg try to point out something positive here my hair's a mess.


----------



## rdrr

fallen18 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/fallen18-62057/albums/fallen/38598-ewww.jpg try to point out something positive here my hair's a mess.


Are you trying to break our necks?


----------



## fallen18

rdrr said:


> Are you trying to break our necks?


Sorry but what do you mean??? :/


----------



## fallen18

That's just how the picture was taken. I don't see why it's so much of a hassle? sorry for the inconvenience though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

fallen18 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/fallen18-62057/albums/fallen/38598-ewww.jpg try to point out something positive here my hair's a mess.


You're quite easy to look at, a beautiful smile. :yes


----------



## Charizard

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/disenchanted_dystopia/stephenrecent.jpg

I probably look like I'm on something... but it's just from not sleeping enough.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Guys, just ignore the trolling. Don't feed it.



fallen18 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/fallen18-62057/albums/fallen/38598-ewww.jpg try to point out something positive here my hair's a mess.


I can't see much of your face but you're very skinny and have a nice bone structure, and a pretty smile



Charizard said:


> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/disenchanted_dystopia/stephenrecent.jpg
> 
> I probably look like I'm on something... but it's just from not sleeping enough.


Big prominent eyes, your skin is very young and clear looking, naturally poreless seeming.


----------



## trendyfool

Charizard said:


> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/disenchanted_dystopia/stephenrecent.jpg
> 
> I probably look like I'm on something... but it's just from not sleeping enough.


You're hot. And your eyes have a nice depth to them, kinda mysterious/inscrutable.


----------



## Evo




----------



## delete everything

Hair's terrible but whatever


----------



## alissaxvanity

tproc said:


> Hair's terrible but whatever


Are you wearing contacts or are those your actual eyes? I think your hair looks fine, I'm a fan of the length, and your facial proportions as well as coloring are gorgeous. There's something about your face that really struck me, seriously.


----------



## delete everything

I don't wear contacts, no


----------



## comfort

.


----------



## millenniumman75

rdrr said:


> wtf is that thing anyway


It's called a blobfish, I think.


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Lock Watch****
As of this post, warnings are being issued.
ANY further disruption in this thread and the lock goes and INFRACTIONS issued - INFRACTIONS count toward potential bans.


----------



## millenniumman75

Droidsteel said:


> Whoo! Someone wants to **** me! :boogie
> 
> I don't care if he's a guy so long as someone wants me :teeth





dunno1234 said:


> lol you said hard on and handsome... someone has a mancrush :boogie but i won't say who...
> 
> someone
> 
> someone has a mancrush
> 
> i'm not saying who :no
> 
> but it's someone...


Dunno1234,

You trolled at the wrong time - you do realize your "target" in this instance is only 17.


----------



## falling down

Evo said:


>


Somebody bone this guy. Should be against the law for him to have never been kissed.


----------



## ShyGirl123

People please don't get this thread locked!


----------



## alissaxvanity

tproc said:


> I don't wear contacts, no


Then I think you have the most unreal eyes I've ever seen.  I'd love to see more, to be honest >.>


----------



## ShyGirl123

alissaxvanity said:


> tproc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wear contacts, no
> 
> 
> 
> Then I think you have the most unreal eyes I've ever seen.  I'd love to see more, to be honest >.>
Click to expand...

I second this motion!


----------



## alissaxvanity

Droidsteel said:


> The most recent one I can find is 6 months old and my hair is a lot longer now, but here is me:


You're very cute, and have quiet full lips, your nose is very perfect as well. This isn't too detailed of a picture so it's difficult to have a lot of comments. But I can tell even from the shot which is clearly meant to hide your face that you're a very good looking young lad



lad said:


>


Your eyes are huge and you have a very kind face. I'm sure that when you smile it brightens up the room, you seem like THAT type of person.


----------



## BobtheBest

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-19861/index1652.html#post1059837202


----------



## mysnfrigginrocks

I'm definitely not photogenic, and these aren't good pictures of me, so I don't know. Also, comments on how to improve my look are welcome, but not required.


----------



## Mahglazzies

Sounds interesting. Here's one of me:










It's semi-recent I guess. Within the past six or seven months anyway.


----------



## mysnfrigginrocks

fallen18: Wow! It's hard to see much of your face with the sunglasses on, but from what I see here, I'd definitely consider you attractive. And your hair may be sort of "messy" and windblown, but sometimes that can look good on a girl (within reason, of course). It certainly doesn't hurt your looks here.

Charizard: I'm a straight guy, so my comments here will be a bit more limited, but you look like the type that a lot of girls would go for. I'd say you're handsome in an edgy sort of way. It could just be the angle of the photo, but your face in general looks pretty manly, especially the jawline.

TmastermanT: Nothing wrong with this picture. I'd say you're above average overall. I think the facial hair works, and you look rather tall, which most people would consider a plus for a guy.

Evo: Usually, I'm not a big fan of this hairstyle, but on you, it really looks good. I'd consider you very handsome, and I think a lot of other people would too. Honestly, you look like someone I'd expect to see in a magazine ad or something else involving modeling.

tproc: It's hard to tell much when I don't know what your hair normally looks like, but I actually think it's kind of flattering here. Your jawline looks pretty good. I get the feeling you look better in person than in pictures, so with that in mind, I'd say you're either average-looking (WORST case) or above average.


----------



## Mahglazzies

Decided to take and upload some more recent photos of myself. My hair is a little shorter and I don't think I look as good as I did a few months ago, but here.

With glasses:









Without glasses:









I have a crooked nose and a very crooked smile.


----------



## Rastaziggy

MushroomGeek said:


> may as well. im the one on the leftar


 You are never allowed to be conscious about your looks because you are beautiful!


----------



## Evo

falling down said:


> Somebody bone this guy. Should be against the law for him to have never been kissed.


What do you mean by "bone" lol???


----------



## falling down

Evo said:


> What do you mean by "bone" lol???


Have d secks with you.


----------



## Evo

falling down said:


> Have d secks with you.


Oh, OK lol. That would probably never happen though.


----------



## falling down

Evo said:


> Oh, OK lol. That would probably never happen though.


Why not? I'm not gay or bi, but you are a good looking dude and I know for a fact that there are probably quite a few females observing your pics and thinking "Dang he's cute" and are either thinking up ways to approach you in the forums or in pm and be "friends" with you or have taken a trip or 5 to fap city by now. Some girls might already have the wedding plans and honeymoon all mapped out. You might want to be cautious with those ones though.


----------



## LordScott

me before i was forced to get my haircut... I love my hair and everytime i think about it i get depressed  I hope it grows back soon.. it took me 7 months to grow my bangs that long and POOF theyre gone like that...


----------



## gusstaf

Mahglazzies said:


> Decided to take and upload some more recent photos of myself. My hair is a little shorter and I don't think I look as good as I did a few months ago, but here.
> 
> With glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a crooked nose and a very crooked smile.


...and remarkably blue eyes. Very distinctive. And believe it or not, a lot of chicks dig the whole crooked smile thing. There's plenty of them fawning after Cory Monteith (one of the guys from glee) almost solely because he has this crooked smile/smirk thing going on.


----------



## eissejtsuj

Evo and mahglazzies both of you are exceptionally good looking. And mah, I like the second set of pics with shorter hair better.


----------



## gusstaf

LordScott said:


> me before i was forced to get my haircut... I love my hair and everytime i think about it i get depressed  I hope it grows back soon.. it took me 7 months to grow my bangs that long and POOF theyre gone like that...


You definitely have a nice head of hair. I bet it still looks good after being cut. It's hard to tell from the angle of the photo, but it looks like you have a nicely-shaped nose as well.


----------



## gusstaf

mysnfrigginrocks said:


> I'm definitely not photogenic, and these aren't good pictures of me, so I don't know. Also, comments on how to improve my look are welcome, but not required.


You look good! Nice facial structure, piercing eyes. I don't think anything needs changing...maybe a smile


----------



## gusstaf

BobtheSaint said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-19861/index1652.html#post1059837202


Very friendly, welcoming smile. If it brings off that happy of a vibe over the internet, I'm sure it is even more impressive in person. And there's an intelligent quality to your eyes...hard to explain, but it's a good thing


----------



## Owl-99

Skyloft said:


> Ignore the fake blood but yeah.
> 
> And here's a more recent one with glasses :T


Very cute, girls with glasses are awesome :clap


----------



## Dissonance

Skyloft said:


> Ignore the fake blood but yeah.
> 
> And here's a more recent one with glasses :T


Nice ketchup! :clap

Kid you got nice bright skin, and I like how your red glasses compliment your black hair and eyes. Also you have a smile, though it should be a bit bigger!

you have a nice nose and bright pink lips! Also you have a cute little mole at the bottom left side of your chin!


----------



## Dissonance

Skyloft said:


> Actually my eyes are green :lol
> But thank you :')


I said black hair and Eyes I didn't know you had green eyes though so that's true maybe I should look closer, and you already know I love your accent!

Your welcome


----------



## arnie

Skyloft said:


> Ignore the fake blood but yeah.
> 
> And here's a more recent one with glasses :T


Nice zombie look.


----------



## RiversEdge

Mahglazzies said:


> Decided to take and upload some more recent photos of myself. My hair is a little shorter and I don't think I look as good as I did a few months ago, but here.
> 
> With glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a crooked nose and a very crooked smile.


I think you look most flattering without glasses. You have very nice eyes.


----------



## Starlightx

This is a very nice thread! I'm tempted to participate. 
We have some very attractive looking SASers indeed.
I think when I have more time, I shall compliment everyone that posted a picture.


----------



## BobtheBest

gustafsg said:


> Very friendly, welcoming smile. If it brings off that happy of a vibe over the internet, I'm sure it is even more impressive in person. And there's an intelligent quality to your eyes...hard to explain, but it's a good thing


Thank you


----------



## eissejtsuj

Skyloft said:


> Ignore the fake blood but yeah.
> 
> And here's a more recent one with glasses :T


Pretty eyes and nice lips!


----------



## missalyssa

Me in car!


----------



## falling down

uh...


----------



## missalyssa

Evo said:


>


Ooo.
Really cool hair dude.
And I enjoy the shape of your eyes.
Face is very symmetrical.


----------



## falling down

missalyssa said:


> Ooo.
> Really cool hair dude.
> And I enjoy the shape of your eyes.
> Face is very symmetrical.


Shouldn't you be assigning him a number? :lol


----------



## missalyssa

mysnfrigginrocks said:


> I'm definitely not photogenic, and these aren't good pictures of me, so I don't know. Also, comments on how to improve my look are welcome, but not required.


You have good bone structure / jaw line.
Your blue eyes are striking and facial hair really suits your face


----------



## missalyssa

sanria22 said:


> really bad picture, quite possibly the worst ever, nobody should be seen in public like this. Dare you to find something positive in it!


You are very cute! The glasses suit the shape of your face and you have lovely lips despite the kissy face


----------



## Mahglazzies

RiversEdge said:


> I think you look most flattering without glasses. You have very nice eyes.


Thanks a lot. My eyes have always been my strongest point. Heh. I'm not too keen on my glasses myself, but I need them to see unfortunately. Maybe next time around I'll find some that suit me a little better... contacts just don't work for me.


----------



## Evo

falling down said:


> Why not? I'm not gay or bi, but you are a good looking dude and I know for a fact that there are probably quite a few females observing your pics and thinking "Dang he's cute" and are either thinking up ways to approach you in the forums or in pm and be "friends" with you or have taken a trip or 5 to fap city by now. Some girls might already have the wedding plans and honeymoon all mapped out. You might want to be cautious with those ones though.


"Fap city" Haha..... :teeth


----------



## RiversEdge

Mahglazzies said:


> Thanks a lot. My eyes have always been my strongest point. Heh. I'm not too keen on my glasses myself, but I need them to see unfortunately. Maybe next time around I'll find some that suit me a little better... contacts just don't work for me.


your glasses look nice too, I just meant that you don't have to hide behind them, you look attractive, it was a compliment.


----------



## Mahglazzies

RiversEdge said:


> your glasses look nice too, I just meant that you don't have to hide behind them, you look attractive, it was a compliment.


Sorry, I didn't mean to take it as though it wasn't a compliment. I just think I look better without glasses, is all. Haha. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Puppet Master

From a few days ago not a great quality pic but the digital cameras battery clip thing is broken and my PSPs camera is crappy so I just used my Netbooks built in webcam. Would have put the smaller ones but they look weird. Sorry for the overly large size to.


----------



## percyblueraincoat

missalyssa said:


> Me in car!


I love your smile. I can't see what colour they are but you've got really expressive eyes that draw people in.


----------



## percyblueraincoat

fallen18 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/fallen18-62057/albums/fallen/38598-ewww.jpg try to point out something positive here my hair's a mess.


For one thing you've got an intoxicating smile. You look really stylish and you've got an ease of pose which suggests you are approachable and fun to be around.


----------



## Insane1

Skyloft said:


> Ignore the fake blood but yeah.
> 
> And here's a more recent one with glasses :T


You're so gorgeous,marry me!!


----------



## missourah

hope this isn't too big... and try not to laugh at my hair lol

http://i.imgur.com/FJ5d8.jpg


----------



## eissejtsuj

Puppet Master said:


> From a few days ago not a great quality pic but the digital cameras battery clip thing is broken and my PSPs camera is crappy so I just used my Netbooks built in webcam. Would have put the smaller ones but they look weird. Sorry for the overly large size to.


Very nice thick lips, beautiful piercing eyes. There's some kind of sadness in those eyes, they really draw you in and make you wonder.


----------



## eissejtsuj

joinmartin said:


> I love your smile. I can't see what colour they are but you've got really expressive eyes that draw people in.


She also has awesome facial structure, look at those cheek bones.


----------



## eissejtsuj

missourah said:


> hope this isn't too big... and try not to laugh at my hair lol
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FJ5d8.jpg


Okay I would like to state this will be a biased opinion as I have always been a sucker for dark hair and brown eyes.

But you have that talk dark and handsome look (have no idea about the tall due to you sitting in the pic) nice thick well defined eyebrows, dark expressive eyes, flawless looking skin and a very nice set of lips.


----------



## missourah

I am p tall lol, and maybe my age (im 15) contributes to my young-looking skin\appearance.

I always thought of my eyebrows as being unattractive, and my lips as being too big, but it seems that's not the case. Thank you for responding so positively!


----------



## Raulz0r

I don't really know why I post, but I feel odd about it (in a narcissistic douche kinda way).


----------



## Kollarbones




----------



## Rastaziggy

Kollarbones said:


>


Beautiful eyes, gorgeous smile and awesome hair!


----------



## alissaxvanity

Kollarbones said:


>


You have a pleasing, symmetrical face with very clear pale skin. Redheads for the win

Seriously you guys, every time I come here and see a new page going on, it puts a smile on my face. And that says a lot, people tell me I have a very serious face, and I don't smile a lot (unless I'm laughing, which I do a lot of).


----------



## percyblueraincoat

Kollarbones said:


>


Love your red hair. Enchanting eyes.


----------



## Insane1

Kollarbones said:


>


Marry me!


----------



## Kollarbones

Insane1 said:


> Marry me!


Ahaha, you say that to pretty much everyone, but thank you! xD


----------



## MadeinLithuania

*Kollarbones , you look very beautiful...your lips, nose, eyes...GREEEEEN eyes ^^ oh. And, of course, hair... echhhh...
*


----------



## Kollarbones

MadeinLithuania said:


> *Kollarbones , you look very beautiful...your lips, nose, eyes...GREEEEEN eyes ^^ oh. And, of course, hair... echhhh...
> *


Wow, really? Thank you. :$ That means a lot to me. 
I'm very self-conscious about my nose haha. And thank you, not many people notice my eye colour in person.


----------



## Insane1

Kollarbones said:


> Ahaha, you say that to pretty much everyone, but thank you! xD


Yeah instead of saying "you're beautiful/you're cute/you're hot,etc" I rather propose marriage  Btw there's nothing wrong with your nose.


----------



## Kollarbones

Insane1 said:


> Yeah instead of saying "you're beautiful/you're cute/you're hot,etc" I rather propose marriage  Btw there's nothing wrong with your nose.


I guess haha, very interesting. xD 
In that case, I do. c;
Aww, well, thank you. That means a lot to me.


----------



## ShyGirl123

I love this thread lots <3


----------



## ScottieK

my profile pic, pwease!


----------



## alissaxvanity

ScottieK said:


> my profile pic, pwease!


That is just way way too small:idea


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

dunno1234 said:


> sorry if the pic's a bit old












9/10 would bang


----------



## Droidsteel

alissaxvanity said:


> You're very cute, and have quiet full lips, your nose is very perfect as well. This isn't too detailed of a picture so it's difficult to have a lot of comments. But I can tell even from the shot which is clearly meant to hide your face that you're a very good looking young lad


Thankyou :thanks I don't think Ive ever been called good looking before


----------



## alissaxvanity

Droidsteel said:


> Thankyou :thanks I don't think Ive ever been called good looking before


Maybe it's because you don't reveal that face enough <3333


----------



## ddd3

Mahglazzies said:


> Decided to take and upload some more recent photos of myself. My hair is a little shorter and I don't think I look as good as I did a few months ago, but here.
> 
> With glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a crooked nose and a very crooked smile.


You look like you would be a famous music producer haha


----------



## missalyssa

joinmartin said:


> I love your smile. I can't see what colour they are but you've got really expressive eyes that draw people in.


^______^

Thankyou!!!! It is a poor-quality picture taken on my phone so its hard to tell, but my eyes are green


----------



## missalyssa

Puppet Master said:


> From a few days ago not a great quality pic but the digital cameras battery clip thing is broken and my PSPs camera is crappy so I just used my Netbooks built in webcam. Would have put the smaller ones but they look weird. Sorry for the overly large size to.


You have a nice facial structure and features. Your eyebrows are masculine and your jaw is strong. Your lips are full and look soft 

My only advice is smile !


----------



## ScottieK

lets try this again

68751_124032964321283_100001437390513_161788_3040954_n.jpg


----------



## missalyssa

ShyGirl123 said:


> I love this thread lots <3


Your hair is lovely and you have pretty facial structure very delicate and feminine.

I wish I could see your eyes but I must say i lovelove ur sunglasses (big zebra print fan here lol).


----------



## missalyssa

ScottieK said:


> lets try this again
> 
> 68751_124032964321283_100001437390513_161788_3040954_n.jpg


 

You have an amazing smile and teeth!!! You look like a fun and happy person and your facial hair suits you well.

Also enjoy the blue shirt.


----------



## alissaxvanity

ScottieK said:


> lets try this again
> 
> 68751_124032964321283_100001437390513_161788_3040954_n.jpg


You have a very genuine, relaxed kind of way of smiling


----------



## DesperateOne

Well, I've posted myself before, but this one is different and it seems I look too young to be 21..


----------



## MadeinLithuania

Mahglazzies said:


> Without glasses:


_The color of your eyes... wow, really beautiful ;O _


----------



## Puppet Master

missalyssa said:


> You have a nice facial structure and features. Your eyebrows are masculine and your jaw is strong. Your lips are full and look soft
> 
> My only advice is smile !


This better?


----------



## alissaxvanity

DesperateOne said:


> Well, I've posted myself before, but this one is different and it seems I look too young to be 21..


I don't remember commenting on you so I shall now.
Very sharp features and shapely face. Everything is very well defined and striking.


----------



## notna

ScottieK said:


> lets try this again
> 
> 68751_124032964321283_100001437390513_161788_3040954_n.jpg


You reminded me of Whiteboy7thst lol







<--Whiteboy7thst


----------



## DesperateOne

alissaxvanity said:


> I don't remember commenting on you so I shall now.
> Very sharp features and shapely face. Everything is very well defined and striking.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Mahglazzies

MadeinLithuania said:


> _The color of your eyes... wow, really beautiful ;O _


Thanks! My eyes have always been my best feature! Heh.



ddd3 said:


> You look like you would be a famous music producer haha


Is it weird that you're not the only person who has said that? I've also had somebody come up to me and tell me that I look like somebody that would be in a band. Haha.


----------



## alissaxvanity

mcdobrad94 said:


> When i was 16 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i was 17 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, i like both of these , feel free to say what you think. I like reading the comments D:


are you Russian, polish or any of those? I'll be shocked if you aren't. You have a gorgeous jaw line, and mouth, and it filled out in just a year. You're going to be a classically handsome man. You just have that whole European appearance that you see in soap operas and stuff lol.


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

Much more recent pictures, ones that I have in my album. I used to have long hair...I might post those as well.


----------



## alissaxvanity

x1ChelseaSmile1x said:


> Much more recent pictures, ones that I have in my album. I used to have long hair...I might post those as well.


You're very cute, nice smolder. Looks like you are biting your lip. Your face has a very daring kind of innocence about it, especially your eyes.


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

alissaxvanity said:


> You're very cute, nice smolder. Looks like you are biting your lip. Your face has a very daring kind of innocence about it, especially your eyes.


XD Thanks. Nah, I wasn't biting my lip. I just have a habit of not smiling when it comes pictures. It's very rare that I do.


----------



## Toppington

Well... I took it with a terrible 3mp phone camera because I haven't been able to find my camera for 2 years, but you'll probably thank me for that after you scroll down... If it's not extremely obvious, I take pictures leaning in from my left side because I look even worse (if that's possible :teeth) from my right side. I took it in the dark because... I'm a creature of the night? No. That's a lie. I'm in bed by like 11 because I lack the drive to stay up until 4am and pass out on my bed even though I never do anything ever. Did I ramble? Oh noes. Feel free to ignore this, that's what I'm expecting. Now then...










Gaze upon the... The **** is that thing?! :sus KILL IT WITH FIRE!

Yeah... So. Yeah. That's uh. A guy. Who happens to be me. I know it's hard to tell, but yup. I'm beautiful on the inside, RIGHT?! :cry Oh, man. I know I'm gonna regret this in a couple hours.


----------



## mezzoforte

Toppington said:


>


*Faps*


----------



## Toppington

mezzoforte said:


> *Faps*


Shaddap. You've ruined what little comedic effect the post had. Now it's just there.  Even in seperation, you hurt me so! OH, WOE IS ME! :cry


----------



## matty

alissaxvanity said:


> are you Russian, polish or any of those? I'll be shocked if you aren't. You have a gorgeous jaw line, and mouth, and it filled out in just a year. You're going to be a classically handsome man. You just have that whole European appearance that you see in soap operas and stuff lol.


+1000.

Been a good year of development for you.


----------



## alissaxvanity

mcdobrad94 said:


> Thanks! Nope, im not Russian or Polish, i am pure British.
> 
> Alot of people say my lips and jaw look better then average, i dont really see it though, i dont know why people would look at those features


Because those are like, how do I explain it, basically they are a sign of good levels of testosterone, and men with those kinds of jawlines have the appearance of being more masculine. I'm pretty sure it's like a worldwide thing, as far as I know it's like built in for females to respond to that. It's kind of like waist to hop ration for women. Also, British would have been my third choice! lol



Toppington said:


> Well... I took it with a terrible 3mp phone camera because I haven't been able to find my camera for 2 years, but you'll probably thank me for that after you scroll down... If it's not extremely obvious, I take pictures leaning in from my left side because I look even worse (if that's possible :teeth) from my right side. I took it in the dark because... I'm a creature of the night? No. That's a lie. I'm in bed by like 11 because I lack the drive to stay up until 4am and pass out on my bed even though I never do anything ever. Did I ramble? Oh noes. Feel free to ignore this, that's what I'm expecting. Now then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaze upon the... The **** is that thing?! :sus KILL IT WITH FIRE!
> 
> Yeah... So. Yeah. That's uh. A guy. Who happens to be me. I know it's hard to tell, but yup. I'm beautiful on the inside, RIGHT?! :cry Oh, man. I know I'm gonna regret this in a couple hours.


I'm personally a fan of the whole emo boy thing


----------



## Bunyip

Toppington said:


> Well... I took it with a terrible 3mp phone camera because I haven't been able to find my camera for 2 years, but you'll probably thank me for that after you scroll down... If it's not extremely obvious, I take pictures leaning in from my left side because I look even worse (if that's possible :teeth) from my right side. I took it in the dark because... I'm a creature of the night? No. That's a lie. I'm in bed by like 11 because I lack the drive to stay up until 4am and pass out on my bed even though I never do anything ever. Did I ramble? Oh noes. Feel free to ignore this, that's what I'm expecting. Now then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaze upon the... The **** is that thing?! :sus KILL IT WITH FIRE!
> 
> Yeah... So. Yeah. That's uh. A guy. Who happens to be me. I know it's hard to tell, but yup. I'm beautiful on the inside, RIGHT?! :cry Oh, man. I know I'm gonna regret this in a couple hours.


Meanie-pant Toppington, torturing us with your pure adorable and yet somehow magically not noticing how crazy cute you are
with your eyes and mouth and nose and /damn you/, you delectable creature >:C -grabby hands-

I solemnly demand proof that you are not one attractive mother****er because I simply cannot believe it ahhhhh

-BREAKS THINGS-
-THROWS CHAIRS-
-KICKS STUFF-

wat

...and now this is the only thing I can think of










NO REGRETSSSS


----------



## alissaxvanity

Haahahahahaha


----------



## Bunyip

alissaxvanity said:


> Haahahahahaha


I mean really, every picture I've seen of the man is _mad_ cute D:

IT IS HARDLY A LAUGHING MATTER OK ;u;


----------



## Toppington

alissaxvanity said:


> I'm personally a fan of the whole emo boy thing


That's not even what I shoot for. I'm just kind of there. Not really trying to identify as emo or anything. :/ I mean, I don't even style my hair. It's just like that after I dry it. The only reason I go with long hair is my extremely awkward face shape looks terrible with short hair.



Caggee said:


> I solemnly demand proof that you are not one attractive mother****er because I simply cannot believe it ahhhhh


That ****ty picture was all the proof you need. Lol...


----------



## alissaxvanity

Caggee said:


> I mean really, every picture I've seen of the man is _mad_ cute D:
> 
> IT IS HARDLY A LAUGHING MATTER OK ;u;


I should have clarified. That post made me happy, I got up, turned on music and started singing while folding my clothes after I read that.


----------



## Bunyip

Toppington said:


> That ****ty picture was all the proof you need. Lol...


Ahh, well then I'm clearly delusional! Only negative thing I could find about that picture is a possible need for a good cuddling.

Even your eyebrows, I find horribly endearing.



alissaxvanity said:


> I should have clarified. That post made me happy, I got up, turned on music and started singing while folding my clothes after I read that.


lol, yay
HAPPINESS ALL 'ROUND, EVERYBROSSSS

What music ya listenin' to? :3


----------



## Loveless




----------



## alissaxvanity

Caggee said:


> Ahh, well then I'm clearly delusional! Only negative thing I could find about that picture is a possible need for a good cuddling.
> 
> Even your eyebrows, I find horribly endearing.
> 
> lol, yay
> HAPPINESS ALL 'ROUND, EVERYBROSSSS
> 
> What music ya listenin' to? :3


I was singing Katy Perry's "Ur so gay" because my voice sounds good doing that, and also "Faces like mine" By EMILIE AUTUMN



Loveless said:


>


you know that's not going to work. Post a proper one bro


----------



## Bunyip

alissaxvanity said:


> I was singing Katy Perry's "Ur so gay" because my voice sounds good doing that, and also "Faces like mine" By EMILIE AUTUMN


Ahh, I haven't even heard of these songs! I feel like such a _square_. -youtubesssss ok-

or at least I don't know them from memory, bahah
which is really possible...


----------



## alissaxvanity

Caggee said:


> Ahh, I haven't even heard of these songs! I feel like such a _square_. -youtubesssss ok-
> 
> or at least I don't know them from memory, bahah
> which is really possible...


Emilie Autumn sincerely seems like your kind of music tbh:yes


----------



## Loveless




----------



## DesperateOne

Oh I get it, the bigger the picture is, the more responses you get lol


----------



## Loveless

DesperateOne said:


> Oh I get it, the bigger the picture is, the more responses you get lol


I got one thing to say: fireworks. That is all


----------



## kanra

Caggee said:


> I mean really, every picture I've seen of the man is _mad_ cute D:


Hear, hear! xD He has to be crazy not to realize that!

















Sorry, they're kind of at an awkward angle...
>.<;;

I'll try complimenting the other posters here sooner or later, too.


----------



## Bunyip

alissaxvanity said:


> Emilie Autumn sincerely seems like your kind of music tbh:yes


Oh yes, that song was lovely, if partially for the lyrics themselves. <3 Well, thank you for introducing me. -shall look into her other songs-



kanra said:


> Hear, hear! xD He has to be crazy not to realize that!
> 
> View attachment 10949
> 
> 
> View attachment 10950
> 
> 
> Sorry, they're kind of at an awkward angle...
> >.<;;
> 
> I'll try complimenting the other posters here sooner or later, too.


Awh, your mouth seems very pretty/cute/insert word that properly expresses how I feel. AND YOUR HAIR. Is that its natural color and if so does it appear lighter in real life than in the picture or..?

Oh, and seriously @ Jack ok. It's a srs bsns world issue that simply _must_ be resolved.
May have to start a complete revolution over it or something


----------



## AmericanZero




----------



## AmericanZero

Janniffy said:


>


I think I see a big smile surfacing


----------



## iloverum

lad said:


>


you look like Steve Buscemi!.

This is me.


----------



## Toppington

Loveless said:


>


I have no idea how you think you're ugly. Your facial hair is really odd-looking when it's that long though. You're far from ugly in my book, but I guess my opinion shouldn't matter much to a straight guy. Lol.



kanra said:


> Hear, hear! xD He has to be crazy not to realize that!


Was I not informed of opposite day?



iloverum said:


> This is me.


Is this real life? I wish I looked like you.  I'd hit it. How in the hell are you pretty much 8 years older than me? You look like you're 18.


----------



## ESP354

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10954&stc=1&d=1334721010


----------



## alissaxvanity

ESP354 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10954&stc=1&d=1334721010


striking eyes and eyebrows. You have a presence that screams confidence and a laid back attitude, at least to me.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

alissaxvanity may need to consider taking in applications for some part time help with this thread.


----------



## Nogy

Whoah, i saw this thread like a week or so ago when the first people were just responding with trolling responses. I didn't think this would last long at all. I'm glad to see it has though!!! You guys are sexyyyyy!!!!

I'd post a pic of myself, but the only one i have on this computer is small. Its been great seeing all of you guys post pics though


----------



## alissaxvanity

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> alissaxvanity may need to consider taking in applications for some part time help with this thread.


but everyone is already pitching in:yes


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

from first appearance you look like your ready to strike someone. but it also shows a headstrong lonewolf independent nature about yourself. the type of person who will roll up there sleeves and be the first to do the dirty work when around a bunch of people who are not willing to.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> from first appearance you look like your ready to strike someone. but it also shows a headstrong lonewolf independent nature about yourself. the type of person who will roll up there sleeves and be the first to do the dirty work when around a bunch of people who are not willing to.


hahahaha <3
But seriously, that is actually so accurate. What the hell, is my face that obvious?!  I'm kind of shocked and impressed right now.


----------



## kanra

Caggee said:


> Awh, your mouth seems very pretty/cute/insert word that properly expresses how I feel. AND YOUR HAIR. Is that its natural color and if so does it appear lighter in real life than in the picture or..?


Thanks! ^^ Yeah, it's natural. The room was kind of dark when I took that picture so it's a lot lighter than it looks.










Your eyes are a nice color and so is your hair. Your smile is quirky in a good way! :yes

And @Toppington, no one told you that you were crazy the other day. :teeth Well, if I wasn't me I wouldn't want me complimenting me either, so that's understandable, lol


----------



## alissaxvanity

Loveless said:


> I got one thing to say: fireworks. That is all


You're not ugly, in fact you're kinda cute.


----------



## Lasair

iloverum said:


> This is me.


You remind me of leonardo dicaprio


----------



## alissaxvanity

He looks more like this


----------



## Owl-99

alissaxvanity said:


> He looks more like this


I wonder if he is also gay ?


----------



## alissaxvanity

bigblue38 said:


> I wonder if he is also gay ?


would you like him to be?



iloverum said:


> you look like Steve Buscemi!.
> 
> This is me.


Okay so my comment time. I think there's a lot of positives about you, you're a very handsome guy with classically masculine features yet soft skin and kind of child like quality to the eyes. It's a very good combination. You have a gorgeous facial structure and coloring, and your mouth is prominent due to your strong jaw. Hawt.


----------



## iloverum

Thanks for the kind comments, that pic is from the summer of 2010 so almost 2 years old its still accurate of what i look like i still have the baby face just you always look your best in the summer anyway.

As for me being gay well its a possibility being that i'm English :b, but i can't imagine i am because i have no attraction to men whatsoever (except to myself of course!) and women outnumber men ive more chance with them statistically .


----------



## alissaxvanity

iloverum said:


> Thanks for the kind comments, that pic is from the summer of 2010 so almost 2 years old its still accurate of what i look like i still have the baby face just you always look your best in the summer anyway.
> 
> As for me being gay well its a possibility being that i'm English :b, but i can't imagine i am because i have no attraction to men whatsoever (except to myself of course!) and women outnumber men ive more chance with them statistically .


That`s funny I actually thought you looked quiet mature for your age. But maybe it`s just the picture


----------



## RiversEdge

iloverum said:


> Thanks for the kind comments, that pic is from the summer of 2010 so almost 2 years old its still accurate of what i look like i still have the baby face just you always look your best in the summer anyway.
> 
> As for me being gay well its a possibility being that i'm English :b, but i can't imagine i am because i have no attraction to men whatsoever (except to myself of course!) and women outnumber men ive more chance with them statistically .


I remember you.
You posted your pic in the 'cutest guy' thread I think, but I remember you.


----------



## iloverum

alissaxvanity said:


> That`s funny I actually thought you looked quiet mature for your age. But maybe it`s just the picture


I was being sarcastic hence the ! .



RiversEdge said:


> I remember you.
> You posted your pic in the 'cutest guy' thread I think, but I remember you.


i probably did yes, not going out much means you don't get opinions on how you look, does posting my pic on here make me a bit vain?, probably but o well, someone else needs to post theres now!.


----------



## RiversEdge

iloverum said:


> I was being sarcastic hence the ! .
> 
> i probably did yes, not going out much means you don't get opinions on how you look, does posting my pic on here make me a bit vain?, probably but o well, someone else needs to post theres now!.


LOL
that's what you said when you posted it. that you are vain.
Well. I'm vain too then because I'm in love with myself.
I don't see anything wrong with it. If you're attractive, why
not like yourself.
I'd post pics all over the place if I could - but I need to retain privacy.
(but I show them upon request)


----------



## Toppington

RiversEdge said:


> If you're attractive, why
> not like yourself.


:blank Must resist urge to say something that will possibly completely derail the thread and lead to an eventual lock. This thread is too good to do that to though and I know it was made with good intentions.


----------



## RiversEdge

Toppington said:


> :blank Must resist urge to say something that will possibly completely derail the thread and lead to an eventual lock. This thread is too good to do that to though and I know it was made with good intentions.


what did i say what was so bad?
seriously.


----------



## Toppington

RiversEdge said:


> what did i say what was so bad?
> seriously.


Okay, I'll bite. Are you trying say that you don't have the right to love yourself if you don't fit the bill for society's current standards of attractiveness? Or am I reading into things too much like I usually do? :/


----------



## Bunyip

Toppington said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Are you trying say that you don't have the right to love yourself if you don't fit the bill for society's current standards of attractiveness? Or am I reading into things too much like I usually do? :/


I think she was just saying that if you find yourself attractive, it's okay to admit as much and that didn't make you conceited...? D: But Iono.


----------



## Nevermind0

I'll probably get flamed and/or hate PMs for saying this...

but this seems like the exact version of the "Post your pic..." thread except for the fact that Alissa is supposed to be the main person doing the complimenting. It's not as if people put down or make fun of each other in the "Post your pic..." thread, theres still compliments aplenty over there. Not that i would do it, but couldn't someone else create a thread like this? and then you'd have two threads in General where they might as well be stickied because they're staying atop constantly due to people's need for compliments.

.......yup. :tiptoe


----------



## RiversEdge

Toppington said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Are you trying say that you don't have the right to love yourself if you don't fit the bill for society's current standards of attractiveness? Or am I reading into things too much like I usually do? :/


ohh no no no. I'm sorry, I see why you would take it that way.
I think if you do like yourself, then why not.

I am attractive, I do like myself --- but I'm not shallow - I find
others attractive for many reasons and usually not according to society's 
or media standards.


----------



## RiversEdge

Caggee said:


> I think she was just saying that if you find yourself attractive, it's okay to admit as much and that didn't make you conceited...? D: But Iono.


Right, because the one guy asked if he was vain, and I thought if he likes
himself then so be it.
Because I do too.
You got it!


----------



## Bunyip

Nevermind0 said:


> I'll probably get flamed and/or hate PMs for saying this...
> 
> but this seems like the exact version of the "Post your pic..." thread except for the fact that Alissa is supposed to be the main person doing the complimenting. It's not as if people put down or make fun of each other in the "Post your pic..." thread, theres still compliments aplenty over there. Not that i would do it, but couldn't someone else create a thread like this? and then you'd have two threads in General where they might as well be stickied because they're staying atop constantly due to people's need for compliments.
> 
> .......yup. :tiptoe


oh yooouuu


----------



## e36guy

UgShy said:


> Me too. Not sure why people are trolling


Is that you Joe Rogan?


----------



## Toppington

RiversEdge said:


> ohh no no no. I'm sorry, I see why you would take it that way.
> I think if you do like yourself, then why not.


Figured. Sorry for that then. :/


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Nope. Handsomer. And he doesn't make people eat bugs.


----------



## alissaxvanity

RiversEdge said:


> LOL
> that's what you said when you posted it. that you are vain.
> Well. I'm vain too then because I'm in love with myself.
> I don't see anything wrong with it. If you're attractive, why
> not like yourself.
> I'd post pics all over the place if I could - but I need to retain privacy.
> (but I show them upon request)


Requested. I love looking at attractive people:b


----------



## alissaxvanity

Nevermind0 said:


> I'll probably get flamed and/or hate PMs for saying this...
> 
> but this seems like the exact version of the "Post your pic..." thread except for the fact that Alissa is supposed to be the main person doing the complimenting. It's not as if people put down or make fun of each other in the "Post your pic..." thread, theres still compliments aplenty over there. Not that i would do it, but couldn't someone else create a thread like this? and then you'd have two threads in General where they might as well be stickied because they're staying atop constantly due to people's need for compliments.
> 
> .......yup. :tiptoe


I see your point and yes they are similar, but the intent of this thread in my intention was different. It isn't enough to just say "yeah you're cute". I mean I know people who are casually commenting are doing that, but that isn't my main intent. My intent for this was to specifically point out positive features, in as much detail as possible, not necessarily to tell someone how attracted you are to them or if you like their hat. You know what I mean?


----------



## RiversEdge

Toppington said:


> Figured. Sorry for that then. :/


aw-- you are just fine -- even if we disagreed -- I wouldn't be angry.
:squeeze
--I really liked that you spoke up and were assertive.
Gave me the impression you are intelligent.



alissaxvanity said:


> Requested. I love looking at attractive people:b


*requested by guys :um lol 
(no I'm not calling you gay. But yes. I'm serious about the for guys part.)


----------



## AussiePea

+1 vote for riveresdge pic! gogogogogo.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Oh man, SCREW IT, I'm caving in. 21 pages ain't bad right? I actually feel extremely weird doing this, but tonight's a weird night anyway


----------



## Kennnie

alissaxvanity said:


> Oh man, SCREW IT, I'm caving in. 21 pages ain't bad right? I actually feel extremely weird doing this, but tonight's a weird night anyway


 hot!


----------



## SoulSoldier

Kind of self-conscious because I've always been told that I look young....though I guess the braces don't really help that (thankfully they come off next month).


----------



## Mahglazzies

SoulSoldier said:


> Kind of self-conscious because I've always been told that I look young....though I guess the braces don't really help that (thankfully they come off next month).


Wow! You're incredibly pretty. I LOVE your eyes and I think you have a cute smile. You play guitar? That's cool.



alissaxvanity said:


> Oh man, SCREW IT, I'm caving in. 21 pages ain't bad right? I actually feel extremely weird doing this, but tonight's a weird night anyway


You're very attractive. You also look strong and you come off as somebody that doesn't take **** from anybody. I just get that general impression, correct me if I'm wrong. You have nice hair and nice lips.


----------



## kennyc

You're hot!


----------



## leave me alone

This thread turned up suprisingly good. Tempted to post a pic, but meh, I dunno.


----------



## alissaxvanity

kennyc said:


> Feminist brain in a hot body, what a shame


normally I'd ignore that, but since this is my thread, anti-feminist comments aren't welcome, nor is trolling or starting arguments. Be warned or be reported.



leave me alone said:


> This thread turned up suprisingly good. Tempted to post a pic, but meh, I dunno.


dooooooooooooooo it
giving into temptation that doesn't have a bad consequence waiting at the end is always a win win


Mahglazzies said:


> Wow! You're incredibly pretty. I LOVE your eyes and I think you have a cute smile. You play guitar? That's cool.
> 
> You're very attractive. You also look strong and you come off as somebody that doesn't take **** from anybody. I just get that general impression, correct me if I'm wrong. You have nice hair and nice lips.


yep, sounds about right:teeth
the irony of my above quote is that it kinda illustrates what you said.


----------



## Resonance




----------



## Bryan108

alissaxvanity said:


>


Wow love the red hair, and your eyes are striking. At the same time I wouldn't want to meet you in a dark alley when your angry


----------



## eissejtsuj

alissaxvanity said:


> Oh man, SCREW IT, I'm caving in. 21 pages ain't bad right? I actually feel extremely weird doing this, but tonight's a weird night anyway


Youre definitely a natural beauty. Striking and intense looking eyes, milky white skin, nice lips too. Your hair color compliments you well too.


----------



## Mahglazzies

alissaxvanity said:


> yep, sounds about right:teeth
> the irony of my above quote is that it kinda illustrates what you said.


Damn, I'm good. :b


----------



## alissaxvanity

Bryan108 said:


> Wow love the red hair, and your eyes are striking. At the same time I wouldn't want to meet you in a dark alley when your angry


I don't see why. I would only be angry if somebody jumped out of said alley, threatening my safety. But in that case I would be the one to worry. That being said, hopefully giving off this impression will serve me. DUNMESSWITHMEH *flexes muscles*


----------



## HollowayRoad

I apologise for my tiredness..... :yawn


----------



## LordScott




----------



## buklti

The American Way


----------



## LordScott

bucklti said:


> The American Way


yup.. how did you know


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Prometheus7 said:


> http://s1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii501/photospace9/
> 
> I could not pick just one photo.
> Girls usually comment on my smile.


Looking good bro, nice smile, good hair, eyes are striking.


----------



## buklti

I like that song.


----------



## SoulSoldier

Mahglazzies said:


> Wow! You're incredibly pretty. I LOVE your eyes and I think you have a cute smile. You play guitar? That's cool.


Thank you.  I've been playing for several years on and off, also dabble a bit with bass and lyric writing. You play any instruments?



HollowayRoad said:


> I apologise for my tiredness.....


I love your eyes and hair.


----------



## olesilentone

gustafsg said:


> Oh and I deliberately chose a picture that I don't particularly like. We'll see how long it takes me to freak out and take it down.


You're a gorgeous woman (as many others here.) You have a very pleasant full face with beautiful black hair. I am sure more than a few men swoon upon your sight (especially if this is a bad picture), as well as over the fact that you seem to have a kind disposition.


----------



## straightarrows

lad said:


>


a smart guy!! :clap:clap

(u make me rmember my old days,, will say : try to add some fun 2 ur life!):clap


----------



## straightarrows

LordScott said:


> me before i was forced to get my haircut... I love my hair and everytime i think about it i get depressed  I hope it grows back soon.. it took me 7 months to grow my bangs that long and POOF theyre gone like that...


 do u mind if I ask : who forced u??!


----------



## Mahglazzies

SoulSoldier said:


> Thank you.  I've been playing for several years on and off, also dabble a bit with bass and lyric writing. You play any instruments?


I wish! I'm thinking about picking up acoustic guitar though, when I get the money. I'm really in to acoustic music so it would be amazing if I could get any good at it. One of these days, one of these days...


----------



## alissaxvanity

Lordscott - striking eyes and lips. It's 8 in the morning right now so that's all my mind can come up with, but that's what stands out to me the most.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

alissaxvanity said:


> Oh man, SCREW IT, I'm caving in. 21 pages ain't bad right? I actually feel extremely weird doing this, but tonight's a weird night anyway


( ) !!!!!!!


----------



## moodmuzik

here we go :idea


----------



## alissaxvanity

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> ( ) !!!!!!!


I'm not sure what that means :///


----------



## kennyc

alissaxvanity said:


> I'm not sure what that means :///


It means he thinks you're hot!


----------



## BobtheBest

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-19861/index1652.html#post1059837202


----------



## alissaxvanity

kennyc said:


> It means he thinks you're hot!


Lol is this code language I'm not aware of?
jkjk

OKAY THANK YOU:teeth


----------



## Evo




----------



## alissaxvanity

Prometheus7 said:


> You are attractive and you have "seductive eyes". You also have a well proportioned face and a good body as well. I bet you have a nice smile too, your smile would probably light up the room.
> 
> Are you French-Canadian or just Canadian?


I'm actually from Russia:drunk


----------



## gusstaf

olesilentone said:


> You're a gorgeous woman (as many others here.) You have a very pleasant full face with beautiful black hair. I am sure more than a few men swoon upon your sight (especially if this is a bad picture), as well as over the fact that you seem to have a kind disposition.


Thank you  The fact that my face is "full" has actually been something I've always really hated, but if you think it's a good thing, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Owl-99

alissaxvanity said:


> I'm actually from Russia:drunk


From Russia with Love.:b


----------



## alissaxvanity

Da, darling <3


----------



## Toppington

Evo said:


>


Flawless looks and you know it. :b


----------



## gusstaf

moodmuzik said:


> here we go :idea


I love the color of your eyes. Especially combined with the dark hair.


----------



## BigDave94

Me


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

rick19011 said:


> Me


Wow, supermodel over here.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

moodmuzik said:


> here we go :idea


Looking good, I like your eyes, and hair, suits you quite well.


----------



## alissaxvanity

rick19011 said:


> Me


clearly the UK has the best looking men
seriously, you could model.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

alissaxvanity said:


> Oh man, SCREW IT, I'm caving in. 21 pages ain't bad right? I actually feel extremely weird doing this, but tonight's a weird night anyway


 You commented on mine, so I figure I will do yours. You are very beautiful. You look like someone that people would want to be friends with. You probably get hit on a lot, but you look like you'd tell off a guy if he needed to be told... or really anyone who needs to be told off when they need it.


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

Here's mine.


----------



## falling down

Too soon to come above ground?


----------



## Bunyip

falling down said:


> Too soon to come above ground?


Oh, gorgeous! I'm so jealous of your facial symmetry. What dentist do you go to? I'm definitely switching to them.


----------



## Nevermind0

alissaxvanity said:


> I see your point and yes they are similar, but the intent of this thread in my intention was different. It isn't enough to just say "yeah you're cute". I mean I know people who are casually commenting are doing that, but that isn't my main intent. My intent for this was to specifically point out positive features, in as much detail as possible, not necessarily to tell someone how attracted you are to them or if you like their hat. You know what I mean?


Yes i know what you mean, fair enough then...i'll leave your thread in peace.

I did get about 6 hate PMs though, 4 of which were from the same person....real mature there Caggee


----------



## Bunyip

Nevermind0 said:


> Yes i know what you mean, fair enough then...i'll leave your thread in peace.
> 
> I did get about 6 hate PMs though, 4 of which were from the same person....real mature there Caggee


wait what did i do that was bad ;3;
BE NICE TO ME OKAY I AM NOT A PURE SOUL
I NEED SOUL BLEACH TO BE KIND AND I AM TOO POOR TO AFFORD SUCH LUXURIES -lol-

i dunno what's happening


----------



## alissaxvanity

mid20sgirl said:


> You commented on mine, so I figure I will do yours. You are very beautiful. You look like someone that people would want to be friends with. You probably get hit on a lot, but you look like you'd tell off a guy if he needed to be told... or really anyone who needs to be told off when they need it.


I seem to be getting this whole "you look tough" thing a lot. It's interesting to find this out. Thank you


----------



## Owl-99

alissaxvanity said:


> I seem to be getting this whole "you look tough" thing a lot. It's interesting to find this out. Thank you


Never mess with the Russians :afr


----------



## spankyy

Nada said:


>


LMFAO!!! ugly girls/beatiful girls parody n1!: d


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Russia...that explains the vanity.


----------



## alissaxvanity

IWantToDie said:


> Russia...that explains the vanity.


I've never heard of vanity being part of the Russian stereotype:blank


----------



## missourah

i hope you can find at least something positive in this pic lol


----------



## missourah

you can't blame me for seeking approval on a social anxiety support forum lol


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

missourah said:


> you can't blame me for seeking approval on a social anxiety support forum lol


Yeah, especially if you never got any feedback yet, i think you look fine personally.

@caggee It's just different man, okay?


----------



## missourah

Why? Because you can't find anything positive about my appearance or because you just don't want to? My insecurity forces me to pursue my suspicions...


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

missourah said:


> Why? Because you can't find anything positive about my appearance or because you just don't want to? My insecurity forces me to pursue my suspicions...


I just don't want to, it feels weird for me lol


----------



## Kingpin

This thread is a tad bit irritating.

Wouldn't it be even better to get compliments in, like, the real world?


----------



## alissaxvanity

Kingpin said:


> This thread is a tad bit irritating.
> 
> Wouldn't it be even better to get compliments in, like, the real world?


It would be, but this is a social anxiety forum. People here have a hard time talking to people in the real world as it is, so how do you expect them to ask for comments about their appearance?



missourah said:


> you can't blame me for seeking approval on a social anxiety support forum lol


I am confused, who has blamed you?


----------



## Bunyip

ExiledAstronaut said:


> @caggee It's just different man, okay?


SUUURRREE IT IS >:C

i'llstalkyoumaynIknowwhereyoulive

YOU LIVE-
YOU LIIIVEEE... IN THE SAME STATE AS ME



alissaxvanity said:


> I am confused, who has blamed you?


I believe the post that contained ~blaming~ has been deleted.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Oh I see, more trolling has occurred while I was away


----------



## Bunyip

alissaxvanity said:


> Oh I see, more trolling has occurred while I was away


Woe is your thread, made with good intentions yet treated so cruellyyyy ;3; -pets it-


----------



## bobby.

This is me looking rather unhappy as usual.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

missourah said:


> i hope you can find at least something positive in this pic lol


You're fukking sexy. Your hair is very good looking, as well as your skin. Overall you have a very attractive face


----------



## Bunyip

Oob said:


> This is me looking rather unhappy as usual.


D'aw your mouth is cuuttee

and I think I also like your chinjawlinefacialshapething WHAT ARE THE CORRECT WORDS

curlycurlycurlyyy hair


----------



## alissaxvanity

Caggee said:


> Woe is your thread, made with good intentions yet treated so cruellyyyy ;3; -pets it-


bwhahahhaa
you are the cutest thing EVER



Oob said:


> This is me looking rather unhappy as usual.


Gigantic eyes, and well defined manly chin. Also nice pale skin and contrasting hair. Pretty sure your jaw line is nice too but can't see from der


----------



## ESP354

a bigger pic


----------



## ESP354

i bigger one


----------



## jay l

It's meee :blank


----------



## Bunyip

alissaxvanity said:


> bwhahahhaa
> you are the cutest thing EVER


='D LOL. THANKS.

...Do you by any chance know how to tell if your username is going to be changed or not, after you have requested it be done? D: Like, if a week goes by should I assume the answer is no, or will they tell me no if it is a no?



alissaxvanity said:


> Gigantic eyes, and well defined manly chin. Also nice pale skin and contrasting hair. Pretty sure your jaw line is nice too but can't see from der


I CONCUR.



jay l said:


> It's meee :blank


Jayyy, I think you look kind of like a cousin of mine! :3 'Cept with darker hair.

I seem to love everyone's mouths I think I just like lips in general and life is confusing


----------



## bobby.

alissaxvanity said:


> Gigantic eyes, and well defined manly chin. Also nice pale skin and contrasting hair. Pretty sure your jaw line is nice too but can't see from der





Caggee said:


> D'aw your mouth is cuuttee
> 
> and I think I also like your chinjawlinefacialshapething WHAT ARE THE CORRECT WORDS
> 
> curlycurlycurlyyy hair


Thanks


----------



## ChangeInProgress

Your eyes or gorgeous. Its my favorite feature on a girl. Your a very cute girl.


----------



## falling down

Caggee said:


> Woe is your thread, made with good intentions yet treated so cruellyyyy ;3; -pets it-


And those intentions are to target for Shermination.


----------



## Evo




----------



## Cat Montgomery

I wish I had a better picture, but it's really just this. I didnt get into a fight, it's at a filming.


----------



## Bunyip

Cat Montgomery said:


> I wish I had a better picture, but it's really just this. I didnt get into a fight, it's at a filming.


oh, you're adorable ;3;
or maybe I just like the color red

I AM SO THE CONFUSE

either way, your eyes are damn lovely and short hair looks nice on you
and your jawline/whatever is very nice as well yes


----------



## matty

Evo said:


>


You have nice facial features, wear a beard very well and always have your hair styled in an awesome way.


----------



## alissaxvanity

ChangeInProgress said:


> Your eyes or gorgeous. Its my favorite feature on a girl. Your a very cute girl.


I'd hate to see this lovely comment go unclaimed, so you should specify who you're paying it to :b


----------



## Bunyip

Prometheus7 said:


> Is that better?


omg


----------



## To22

ESP354 said:


> i bigger one


Why are you posting here man!? You should know you're sexy bro. That guitar certainly isn't helping me understand my sexuality lol -_- seriously get out of here


----------



## To22

Evo said:


>


^ THIS GUY! I thought I was looking at a movie star for a second. I wish I had a beard like that..seriously I hope I can eventually grow one that nice


----------



## Kingpin

alissaxvanity said:


> Then what point were you trying to make exactly?


Take a look in the mirror and point out the positives yourself. :b


----------



## alissaxvanity

Kingpin said:


> Take a look in the mirror and point out the positives yourself. :b


Well, I have an eating disorder and this weird distortion thing where my face looks different to me every day, so it's a bit difficult to have an objective view of myself.

But baby, let me be your mirror:cig

On another note, here, I'm smiling for once


----------



## gusstaf

^you have a very pretty smile! Nice, even teeth, lovely skin tone, and just good overall facial structure. I like the hair too...I can't remember if you said you dyed it, but either way, red hair is always a good thing


----------



## MGA

*Now I know...*

Where all the handsome men and beautiful women hang out! This is a wonderful thread! Kudos to the brilliant woman who started this!

:clap


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Aha! Finally found this post so I can delete it.


----------



## alissaxvanity

MGA said:


> Where all the handsome men and beautiful women hang out! This is a wonderful thread! Kudos to the brilliant woman who started this!
> 
> :clap


Brilliant? Oh stop it you!

But go on :teeth


----------



## WhoDey85

alissaxvanity said:


> Well, I have an eating disorder and this weird distortion thing where my face looks different to me every day, so it's a bit difficult to have an objective view of myself.
> 
> But baby, let me be your mirror:cig
> 
> On another note, here, I'm smiling for once
> 
> Very attractive even more so when you smile. You have very nice features eyes, lips, teeth, nose pretty much all of it. Is that a Cindy Crawford mole I see? Nice!


----------



## falling down

Never judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Rest or Real?

Why not


----------



## Insanityonthego

ESP354 said:


> i bigger one


Wow those eyes man!

Needless to say, those guitars are just as sexy.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Rest or Real? said:


> Why not


Your eyes have a very kind quality about them, and you have very nicely shaped, sharp lips. It's hard to see much else because you have facial hair and a hat on, so I can't comment on your facial structure or hair too much!


----------



## TmastermanT




----------



## Toppington

Insanityonthego said:


> Wow those eyes man!


I know... He's staring into my soul and I just can't look away. :afr


----------



## Michael 0

I posted one a while ago but it was really bad (and I got a haircut recently so...)


----------



## Cairnes




----------



## alissaxvanity

Cairnes said:


>


Awe you're just a cutie. I love your lips and your paleness, and your skin seems really nice. Your eyes have this kinda adorable quality not sure how to describe in words


----------



## eissejtsuj

TmastermanT said:


>


Did you back out of posting your pic or is my phone acting up again? From the tiny profile pic I think I see a good looking man but I need a bigger pic to comment on


----------



## TheDane

Well here goes


----------



## Wingclipped

Been reading this thread (great idea), so I thought I'd throw in my two cents.

Michael 0: I didn't think your hair was bad in the previous photo. Both styles suit you. Your skin tone is great with your hair, too.

Cairnes: You really remind me of David Tennant (who's gorgeous), not sure if it's because of the pose, or hairstyle, or what. You seem to have a real calm vibe.

The Dane: Your facial proportions couldn't be much better. I also like the shape of your eyebrows, nose, and mouth. You seem like a very friendly guy.


----------



## Michael 0

NSGrid said:


> Hey I know you. I hope you dont mind me pointing this out but you have that awesome YouTube Channel about computer stuff.
> 
> I know the name of the channel but I wont post it for your privacy. But I never knew you had SA lol.


Thank you. One of the biggest reasons for me every starting that channel was to help me get over SA...and it helped a lot.


----------



## AllToAll

Cat Montgomery said:


> I wish I had a better picture, but it's really just this. I didnt get into a fight, it's at a filming.


Well, how you doi--wait, you're 17... Um, you're a very handsome young man.



alissaxvanity said:


> Well, I have an eating disorder and this weird distortion thing where my face looks different to me every day, so it's a bit difficult to have an objective view of myself.
> 
> But baby, let me be your mirror:cig
> 
> On another note, here, I'm smiling for once


Objective: You're extremely beautiful and that mustard yellow looks awesome on you.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Mustard yellow! lol thank you.


----------



## alissaxvanity

TheDane said:


> Well here goes


your eyes stand out like flashlights in a pitch black room

in a poetic mood up in here


----------



## eissejtsuj

Figured I'd finally post myself on here. It's been an absolutely horrid week for my self esteem, I could really use a pick me up. The first one is how I look daily and the second one is me getting ready to go out.


----------



## alissaxvanity

eissejtsuj said:


> View attachment 11038
> 
> View attachment 11039
> 
> Figured I'd finally post myself on here. It's been an absolutely horrid week for my self esteem, I could really use a pick me up. The first one is how I look daily and the second one is me getting ready to go out.


Nice bewbz, nice eyes, great skin, and your hair is lovely. You have a very feminine face but with sharp lines and contrasts. Hawt in general. If I used rating systems I'd say like 9.99


----------



## ChangeInProgress

eissejtsuj:1059877297 said:


> View attachment 11038
> 
> View attachment 11039
> 
> Figured I'd finally post myself on here. It's been an absolutely horrid week for my self esteem, I could really use a pick me up. The first one is how I look daily and the second one is me getting ready to go out.


Wow you're beautiful. I love your eyes. Its my favorite feature on a woman.


----------



## Khantko




----------



## Khantko

fail^


----------



## Khantko

this should work...


----------



## Khantko

eissejtsuj said:


> View attachment 11038
> 
> View attachment 11039
> 
> Figured I'd finally post myself on here. It's been an absolutely horrid week for my self esteem, I could really use a pick me up. The first one is how I look daily and the second one is me getting ready to go out.


great facial structure and feminine features, but i'm sure you already know that


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

alissaxvanity said:


> Well, I have an eating disorder and this weird distortion thing where my face looks different to me every day, so it's a bit difficult to have an objective view of myself.
> 
> But baby, let me be your mirror:cig
> 
> On another note, here, I'm smiling for once





eissejtsuj said:


> View attachment 11038
> 
> View attachment 11039
> 
> Figured I'd finally post myself on here. It's been an absolutely horrid week for my self esteem, I could really use a pick me up. The first one is how I look daily and the second one is me getting ready to go out.


( O_O) !!!!!


----------



## alissaxvanity

You are a man of few words aren't you


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Rest or Real? said:


> Why not


that hat with your beard. the perfect combination.:yes
still got those bada** aviator sunglasses from awhile back?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Cairnes said:


>


the head tilt slight smirk are saying something but are talking to low for me to hear it. but your eyes are screaming Well Helloooo Ladies ! to every woman on this forum whos eyes gaze upon this photo. i know i cant be the only person who can see this


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

TmastermanT said:


>


wow my heart froze up for a moment you look exactly like some i know. i should post his picture so you can see the exact same facial features you two share. you look like a good looking guy to me. you would be one of the few people i can honestly say look really good when wearing glasses. plus you got one of my favorite colors on. i like contrast in art and clothing so when darker skin people like you or myself wear brightly colored shirts i think it looks damn good.:yes


----------



## eissejtsuj

Khantko said:


> this should work...


Damn your cut . Great looking face to. You have a very alpha quality about you in this pic, I like it!


----------



## alissaxvanity

whoa are your eyes naturally that blue khantko?


----------



## Robert Paulson

This thread is like a beautiful people's club, and I'm not just saying that to be nice :high5:group:int:lurk:wife


----------



## Khantko

alissaxvanity said:


> whoa are your eyes naturally that blue khantko?


nope, all brown


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Khantko said:


> this should work...


i noticed your medial deltoids before i noticed your face. you remind me exactly of a filipino guy i use to know. big, muscular, and handsome with a pinch of ruggedness about you but its only in appearance. it dosent seem to be in your personality. plus i think your choice of hair style fits your head and face perfectly. and like alissa said are your eyes really that blue? this picture says wilderness survival. not just survive but thrive there. nice forearms!


----------



## blue the puppy




----------



## gusstaf

^I LOVE the color of your eyes!! You have a nicely-shaped nose and a good overall facial structure.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Okay, if the people who posted their pictures on this thread need to have the positives pointed out to then ... yeah I don't even know what to say. Jeeeeeze get outta here!


----------



## RiversEdge

I'm jealous of all you girls with red hair!!! 
I LOVE red hair on me, but i'm allergic to the 
red hair dye. (don't ask me how i know) 

But my hair is great now though, so I can't complain.


----------



## gusstaf

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Okay, if the people who posted their pictures on this thread need to have the positives pointed out to then ... yeah I don't even know what to say. Jeeeeeze get outta here!


Poor body image is pretty common in people with SA...even in really attractive people with SA.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

This is me:










I'm cute, aren't I ? :boogie


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

RenegadeReloaded said:


> This is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cute, aren't I ? :boogie


oh dear !...i um....damn..uh..oh my...i....um...you have a lovely aquarium sir ! aquariums are sooo amazing arent they? hearing the filter going all night is so..um.. soothing isnt it?....yeah....yeah :|


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> oh dear !...i um....damn..uh..oh my...i....um...you have a lovely aquarium sir ! aquariums are sooo amazing arent they? hearing the filter going all night is so soothing isnt it?....yeah....yeah :|


XD You don't know me, but you crack me up.


----------



## Robert Paulson

Just took the picture, I'm curious what people think of me. The last time I got any feedback was from my mom and she said I was a handsome young man but all moms say that, and it was at least 7 years ago too.


----------



## CleverUsername




----------



## squidlette

If you can find something good in a post-gym picture, clearly I'm not working hard enough.

If you can look beyond the whole screwed up eye thing, anyway.


----------



## MiMiK

eissejtsuj said:


> View attachment 11038
> 
> View attachment 11039
> 
> Figured I'd finally post myself on here. It's been an absolutely horrid week for my self esteem, I could really use a pick me up. The first one is how I look daily and the second one is me getting ready to go out.


i like your red hair......i really want to pull it!! not sure y lol :sus


----------



## Jessy

Couldn't bring myself to post a pic with no makeup, but this is uncomfortable enough.


----------



## Jessy

CleverUsername said:


>


You have kind eyes and nice symmetrical eyebrows


----------



## Owl-99

Jessy said:


> Couldn't bring myself to post a pic with no makeup, but this is uncomfortable enough.


Very beautiful


----------



## Owl-99

squidlette said:


> If you can find something good in a post-gym picture, clearly I'm not working hard enough.
> 
> If you can look beyond the whole screwed up eye thing, anyway.


You have a kind and honest face.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Jessy said:


> Couldn't bring myself to post a pic with no makeup, but this is uncomfortable enough.


As a girl I can see past make up. You have great eyes to start off, and not just the color or the fact that they are big, but also the actual shape of your eyes. Your nose is straight and beautiful. Your proportions in general are amazing and that isn't something make up can hide.



CleverUsername said:


>


There isn't much I can say as you aren't really showing your face, which is a shame because I can already tell you have pretty almond shaped eyes. Probably blue or some other light color.



Robert Paulson said:


> Just took the picture, I'm curious what people think of me. The last time I got any feedback was from my mom and she said I was a handsome young man but all moms say that, and it was at least 7 years ago too.


Your eye color is striking which is a rarity with brown eyes. Maybe it's because of your pale complexion and skin tone that's white yet also a creamy kinda color rather than transluscent.


----------



## Khantko

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> i noticed your medial deltoids before i noticed your face. you remind me exactly of a filipino guy i use to know. big, muscular, and handsome with a pinch of ruggedness about you but its only in appearance. it dosent seem to be in your personality. plus i think your choice of hair style fits your head and face perfectly. and like alissa said are your eyes really that blue? this picture says wilderness survival. not just survive but thrive there. nice forearms!


haha sounds like a great description, thanks pal


----------



## alissaxvanity

Khantko said:


> haha sounds like a great description, thanks pal


 How tall are you? :um


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

squidlette said:


> If you can find something good in a post-gym picture, clearly I'm not working hard enough.
> 
> If you can look beyond the whole screwed up eye thing, anyway.


a #3 on the attractiveness 1-10 scale if i can remember correctly right ? oh boy are you waaay off.

"3 - but I'm still confident about my sexiness, don't get me wrong.  I'm just not going to win beauty pageants or be fighting them off with a stick anytime soon. Mostly because I don't put any effort into my appearance. Take it or leave it."

umm i just found alot thats good in a post gym picture cant see why you dont ? :yes / good because iam confident in your sexiness to and its alluring powers / screw beauty pageants last time i remember seeing a woman from one on tv they were highlighting how alot of beauty rarely comes in the same package with brains over something stupid she said or did. if you want i can take your pic to paintshop pro and draw you a tiara? / if i strike you with a bigger stick first you will be unable to fight  / and good because iam tired of seeing naturally hot women caked up with pancake batter makeup walking about like circus clowns with no entertaining value about them.


----------



## MrGilligan

This is a couple years old, but I look basically the same. I don't want to give you guys a picture that shows me too well yet, since I just started posting today...


----------



## AussiePea

^^ What are you eating! I want one!!


----------



## MrGilligan

rock candy!! (watermelon flavour) ^_^


----------



## AussiePea

Good god....I must find where I can get it.


----------



## abomino13

Me. Taken by my buddy who is going to.school for art and pictures.


----------



## CleverUsername

alissaxvanity said:


> There isn't much I can say as you aren't really showing your face, which is a shame because I can already tell you have pretty almond shaped eyes. Probably blue or some other light color.


----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## alissaxvanity

MrGilligan said:


> This is a couple years old, but I look basically the same. I don't want to give you guys a picture that shows me too well yet, since I just started posting today...


I like the color of your eye(s) (as I'm assuming the other one is the same color but correct me if I'm wrong). You have a very cute face shape and your smile is the kind that makes people unable to control their hugging urges.


----------



## alissaxvanity

CleverUsername said:


>


LE GASP
are you nakiiid?
okay I'm over it. Anyway your face is very symmetrical and you seem to have broad shoulders, as well as a hot body shape as well. :b


----------



## Khantko

alissaxvanity said:


> How tall are you? :um


5'10"


----------



## squidlette

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> a #3 on the attractiveness 1-10 scale if i can remember correctly right ? oh boy are you waaay off.
> 
> "3 - but I'm still confident about my sexiness, don't get me wrong.  I'm just not going to win beauty pageants or be fighting them off with a stick anytime soon. Mostly because I don't put any effort into my appearance. Take it or leave it."
> 
> umm i just found alot thats good in a post gym picture cant see why you dont ? :yes / good because iam confident in your sexiness to and its alluring powers / screw beauty pageants last time i remember seeing a woman from one on tv they were highlighting how alot of beauty rarely comes in the same package with brains over something stupid she said or did. if you want i can take your pic to paintshop pro and draw you a tiara? / if i strike you with a bigger stick first you will be unable to fight  / and good because iam tired of seeing naturally hot women caked up with pancake batter makeup walking about like circus clowns with no entertaining value about them.


Hobo, you're a dear. <3


----------



## MrGilligan

alissaxvanity said:


> I like the color of your eye(s) (as I'm assuming the other one is the same color but correct me if I'm wrong). You have a very cute face shape and your smile is the kind that makes people unable to control their hugging urges.


Yes. My eyes are both the same colour. I wish they weren't though! I've always wanted mismatched eyes... Thanks for the compliments. I freaking love compliments!! :clap


----------



## alissaxvanity

You're welcome


----------



## Shadow2009

too shy :$


----------



## alissaxvanity

Shadow2009 said:


> too shy :$


open up dem horizons


----------



## M4RK1988

I'm quite shy about posting pictures of myself, but here's one anyway. My hair is a bit shorter now, I've had it cut since I took that, I like it a bit long but I think this is too much...


----------



## Barette

Eh, why not. I could use a positive.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

M4RK1988 said:


> I'm quite shy about posting pictures of myself, but here's one anyway. My hair is a bit shorter now, I've had it cut since I took that, I like it a bit long but I think this is too much...


You look like you could pass for a Beetle 

Very nice face shape, great hair and I love the beard  8.5/10


----------



## EndlessBlu

.


----------



## Bryan108

Barette said:


> Eh, why not. I could use a positive.


Smooth skin, great smile, pretty eyes. You got the whole package:yes


----------



## Ekyu

Just got a new haircut, was wondering if it looked good or just bad?
Always have trouble getting used to a new haircut. :| and do i look like im 20 years old btw?


----------



## alissaxvanity

Ekyu said:


> Just got a new haircut, was wondering if it looked good or just bad?
> Always have trouble getting used to a new haircut. :| and do i look like im 20 years old btw?


The haircut looks good, I'm glad it's not too short, but that is a personal preference. It looks neat and fresh. And yes, you have a combination of manly and boyish but you definately look 20


----------



## Tyler Bro

Link to my album.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tyler-bro-83664/albums/me/


----------



## alope

alope said:


> http://http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/382845_10100180059680997_24604505_45491962_1766541872_n.jpg Im on the right





alope said:


> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0059680997_24604505_45491962_1766541872_n.jpg Im on the right


Its my cousins, brother and, I


----------



## alope

My family. Im on the right. sorry for so many posts im just learning how to use this site. I don't know how to delete posts


----------



## Neo1234

I don't know how I look.


----------



## CobraSalad

This thread is so great. Look at all you lovely people with SA. It's too bad we all think we're ugly! : D









I swear I'm not making one of those obnoxious fish faces... I just have awkward facial expressions. :S


----------



## Neo1234

CobraSalad said:


> This thread is so great. Look at all you lovely people with SA. It's too bad we all think we're ugly! : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm not making one of those obnoxious fish faces... I just have awkward facial expressions. :S


You definitely look beautiful,I must say =)


----------



## RandomObject

Here I am.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

santosh680 said:


> I don't know how I look.


Ooo very handsome! Your eyes are gorgeous and you have a really nice looking jawline.


----------



## Wreckless

Here goes lol
This was taken a year ago at Bike Week, my older Brother MADE me do it lol.
Most awkward moment of the night.








I'm the guy in the blue BTW.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Wreckless said:


> Here goes lol
> This was taken a year ago at Bike Week, my older Brother MADE me do it lol.
> Most awkward moment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy in the blue BTW.


Damn brah. Lucky sob.

Anyway, I think you're pretty attractive. Very nice skin, it's clear. Although in the picture you look like you're blushing  And omg how could you not be smiling??


----------



## Wreckless

IWantToDie said:


> Damn brah. Lucky sob.
> 
> Anyway, I think you're pretty attractive. Very nice skin, it's clear. Although in the picture you look like you're blushing  And omg how could you not be smiling??


I was way too nervous, I was still 15 at the time lol my Brother told me if I didn't go talk to the girl I was looking at he would do something drastic.


----------



## Neo1234

IWantToDie said:


> Ooo very handsome! Your eyes are gorgeous and you have a really nice looking jawline.


Hey..thanks man..I really didn't know I had a good jawline heh.But anyway,I wanna see how you look though =)


----------



## falling down

CobraSalad said:


> This thread is so great. Look at all you lovely people with SA. *It's too bad we all think we're ugly!* : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm not making one of those obnoxious fish faces... I just have awkward facial expressions. :S


Really? ....Really? You are one beautiful ugly girl...:roll


----------



## MidnightBlu

CobraSalad said:


> This thread is so great. Look at all you lovely people with SA. It's too bad we all think we're ugly! : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm not making one of those obnoxious fish faces... I just have awkward facial expressions. :S


Whoa you are so pretty, I'm jealous. I love your hair omg and your eyebrows, eyes.


----------



## Killa Karisma




----------



## Killa Karisma

cobrasalad youre exactly my type.


----------



## alissaxvanity

killa karisma said:


>


hahahahahaha


----------



## Killa Karisma

alissaxvanity youre my favorite poster on sas. will you give me your hand?


----------



## alissaxvanity

killa karisma said:


> alissaxvanity youre my favorite poster on sas. Will you give me your hand?


:d
*hands hand*


----------



## Killa Karisma

I was going over your photo album and couldn't help but feel intense attraction for you. now that i have your hand, will you reproduce with me?


----------



## Killa Karisma

alissaxvanity here is my pic. please point out the positives.


----------



## alissaxvanity

EndlessBluee said:


> I hope I uploaded this picture right. Just a random picture I took the other day on my laptop that doesn't look too bad, at least to me.


all I can really see in that picture is your lips and hair, but those two things are great.



Tyler Bro said:


> Link to my album.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tyler-bro-83664/albums/me/


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tyler-bro-83664/albums/me/39368-justin-bieber-nah-lol.jpg
this is my favourite
you look so cute
and I see you labeled it as the person you sorta resemble, though I'd say more like One Direction member (it's a band, look it up)



santosh680 said:


> I don't know how I look.


shy and amused in a cute way



SartoriTaurus said:


> Well, here goes....


I'm going to reserve my comment for a picture that is much more, well visible


RandomObject said:


> Here I am.


lovely facial structure
and your hair length/shape is just perfect


----------



## Killa Karisma

Just going over my own pic, i see that i have a cute button nose, big round almond eyes and nice full lips as well as a full head of hair.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Killa Karisma said:


> I was going over your photo album and couldn't help but feel intense attraction for you. now that i have your hand, will you reproduce with me?


 I'm sorry, I never intend to have children
can we get a lizard or a hedgehog or something?
you have nice full lips, and huge eyes.


----------



## Killa Karisma

alissaxvanity said:


> I'm sorry, I never intend to have children
> can we get a lizard or a hedgehog or something?
> you have nice full lips, and huge eyes.


i know i was just kidding about the reproducing thing. wouldnt want to ruin that body of yours. so do you have msn or yahoo or skype¿¿¿


----------



## alissaxvanity

Lets not use this thread as a message board shall we? If you want to contact me, you know how to do that privately.


----------



## Killa Karisma

i feel like im being talked down to. it's the acne isn't it? i mean let's address the most obvious flaw about my appearance. the acne is everywhere. it's hard not to look at it. youre put off by it. youre put off by me and my unsolicited advances. the disgust you must feel towards my acne, oh my god. i hate myself. stupid puberty. stupid genetics. :no


----------



## BobtheBest

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/pic-of-me-smiling-174782/index4.html#post1059857036


----------



## Tyler Bro

alissaxvanity said:


> all I can really see in that picture is your lips and hair, but those two things are great.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tyler-bro-83664/albums/me/39368-justin-bieber-nah-lol.jpg
> this is my favourite
> you look so cute
> and I see you labeled it as the person you sorta resemble, though I'd say more like One Direction member (it's a band, look it up)
> 
> shy and amused in a cute way
> 
> I'm going to reserve my comment for a picture that is much more, well visible
> 
> lovely facial structure
> and your hair length/shape is just perfect


thanks


----------



## Neo1234

Ahah..Thanks Alissa =)


----------



## Robert Paulson

Killa Karisma said:


> i feel like im being talked down to. it's the acne isn't it? i mean let's address the most obvious flaw about my appearance. the acne is everywhere. it's hard not to look at it. youre put off by it. youre put off by me and my unsolicited advances. the disgust you must feel towards my acne, oh my god. i hate myself. stupid puberty. stupid genetics. :no


Easy there, bro, it's not the end of the world (yet...12/21/12). I'm sure your doc would give you an Accutane script if you asked him nicely, and your acne will be no more.


----------



## millenniumman75

Killa Karisma said:


> i feel like im being talked down to. it's the acne isn't it? i mean let's address the most obvious flaw about my appearance. the acne is everywhere. it's hard not to look at it. youre put off by it. youre put off by me and my unsolicited advances. the disgust you must feel towards my acne, oh my god. i hate myself. stupid puberty. stupid genetics. :no





Robert Paulson said:


> Easy there, bro, it's not the end of the world (yet...12/21/12). I'm sure your doc would give you an Accutane script if you asked him nicely, and your acne will be no more.


Retin-A also did wonders for me - the only problem was that I would have to put hand lotion on my face because it dried out my skin.

My skin has never been as badly broken out since before I used Retin-A.

There are treatments out there - but first and foremost, you MUST MUST MUST *NOT *put yourself down like you did in this post.. You are better than that :yes.


----------



## PickleNose

You couldn't pay me enough to post a picture of myself online. 

And I think that even though the alissaxvanity had her heart in the right place starting this thread and it really fits with the spirit of SAD support, it's not really going to help people who are not considered conventionally attractive. You're intentionally trying to make them feel better about themselves. Which means you're intentionally overlooking things most people consider flaws. Which, again, is admirable. But 99.999% of the rest of the time, they have the rest of the world either telling them they aren't attractive or just silence that speaks louder than words.

Don't get me wrong. I hope it helps someone. I just think for most people the problem isn't going to go away by having someone tell them "you have symmetrical lips".


----------



## Ekyu

CobraSalad said:


> This thread is so great. Look at all you lovely people with SA. It's too bad we all think we're ugly! : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm not making one of those obnoxious fish faces... I just have awkward facial expressions. :S


Marry me! Ur the girl from my dreams! :boogie

And to Killa Karisma, im not sure how old u are. But i had quite a bit of acne myself and they left me when i hitted 18-19 and now maybe i get a small one every 2-3 months.

Products didn't help at all for me, it actually made it worse not just the acne but how my skin looked like. and i tried a lot of products from doctors and such. but once i stopped with them they started to fade slowly.

Im not saying it will go away at 18-19 but for most people it's somewhere around that age. besides the acne u look fine a bit like my big brother and he had a lot of girlfriends.

Don't let the acne get u down man, i know it's easy to say for me now. But i've seen a lot of people with beatifull girls that had acne like u.
.
The only girls u can't get is the ones that are full of themself and just want a superstar looking guy with a big ego. But trust me u don't wanna have that kinda girlfriend/friends.

Nobody is perfect, and so many people have it and trust me they will go away.
I know i kinda focused a lot on the acne here, but it seems that's your biggest anxiety factor at the moment.


----------



## Robert Paulson

PickleNose said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to post a picture of myself online.
> 
> And I think that even though the alissaxvanity had her heart in the right place starting this thread and it really fits with the spirit of SAD support, it's not really going to help people who are not considered conventionally attractive. You're intentionally trying to make them feel better about themselves. Which means you're intentionally overlooking things most people consider flaws. Which, again, is admirable. But 99.999% of the rest of the time, they have the rest of the world either telling them they aren't attractive or just silence that speaks louder than words.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I hope it helps someone. I just think for most people the problem isn't going to go away by having someone tell them "you have symmetrical lips".


My symmetrical lips are my most proud feature.


----------



## Robert Paulson

U=I'm on the right


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Robert Paulson said:


> U=I'm on the right


Epic face is epic! Me gusta.


----------



## Tyler Bro

StrangetoBehold said:


> Epic face is epic! Me gusta.


agreed.


----------



## e36guy

Killa Karisma said:


> alissaxvanity here is my pic. please point out the positives.


Mirin traps brah


----------



## ostain

Meeeer


----------



## alissaxvanity

ostain said:


> Meeeer


You have gorgeous lips and a manly lower half of your face, I'm a fan of that. Kay done drooling, moving on. I like your paleness and dark thick hair, though I do not see why you had to deprive us of your eyes. :b


----------



## nycdude

ostain said:


> Meeeer


U look like that soccer player Samir Nasri


----------



## Khantko

PickleNose said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to post a picture of myself online.
> 
> And I think that even though the alissaxvanity had her heart in the right place starting this thread and it really fits with the spirit of SAD support, it's not really going to help people who are not considered conventionally attractive. You're intentionally trying to make them feel better about themselves. Which means you're intentionally overlooking things most people consider flaws. Which, again, is admirable. But 99.999% of the rest of the time, they have the rest of the world either telling them they aren't attractive or just silence that speaks louder than words.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I hope it helps someone. I just think for most people the problem isn't going to go away by having someone tell them "you have symmetrical lips".


hey man, even those little compliments can help us out in a big way.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Khantko said:


> hey man, even those little compliments can help us out in a big way.


Hmm I don't remember reading that post
did it get deleted?


----------



## PickleNose

Khantko said:


> hey man, even those little compliments can help us out in a big way.


 Well, again, it's just my personal opinion that a single complement isn't going to help someone with real problems. It's a nice gesture and if it does help, fantastic! I really hope it does.


----------



## Khantko

alissaxvanity said:


> Hmm I don't remember reading that post
> did it get deleted?


just saying any general positive feedback from any source can brighten up a persons day


----------



## alissaxvanity

Khantko said:


> just saying any general positive feedback from any source can brighten up a persons day


I meant the one you were responding to.

Never the less. To the poster of the original comment.

I didn't intend this to be someone's all time cure for their self esteem. And just because people may say negative things to you about your appearance all the time, does not mean pointing out the positives will not help.
You said that I am "ignoring the negatives" and whatnot, implying that my compliments aren't genuine. In fact, they are, even if that is hard to believe.


----------



## PickleNose

alissaxvanity said:


> I meant the one you were responding to.
> 
> Never the less. To the poster of the original comment.
> 
> I didn't intend this to be someone's all time cure for their self esteem. And just because people may say negative things to you about your appearance all the time, does not mean pointing out the positives will not help.
> You said that I am "ignoring the negatives" and whatnot, implying that my compliments aren't genuine. In fact, they are, even if that is hard to believe.


 I don't question your sincerity in wanting to make people feel better about themselves. And it guess it probably will for some of them. I don't know I just know the real world doesn't make the same effort to see only the good.

EDIT -

But you're right. I'm just being my pessimistic self. I shouldn't have said anything.


----------



## falling down

I'm in the middle. Careful I'm sensitive.


----------



## alissaxvanity

PickleNose said:


> I don't question your sincerity in wanting to make people feel better about themselves. And it guess it probably will for some of them. I don't know I just know the real world doesn't make the same effort to see only the good.
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> But you're right. I'm just being my pessimistic self. I shouldn't have said anything.


No that's okay
I understand your point. But think about it this way, at least one attempt in the opposite direction is better than ONLY recieving negativity, right?


----------



## Bianca12

falling down said:


> I'm in the middle. Careful I'm sensitive.


 King of Queens! I love that show.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Trolling is so lame and desparate. In general.


----------



## falling down

Bianca12 said:


> King of Queens! I love that show.


Me to. :clap


----------



## Starlightx

Hey, I would really appreciate something positive. Anything really. (Avatar is also me, but it's a bit small.)


----------



## Bondy

Starlightx said:


> Hey, I would really appreciate something positive. Anything really.


I really love your hair, it's very cute. Your eyes stood out straight away, they are very endearing.

Here goes mine....chopped a bit of the ex-gf out the picture though!












PickleNose said:


> I don't question your sincerity in wanting to make people feel better about themselves. And it guess it probably will for some of them. I don't know I just know the real world doesn't make the same effort to see only the good.
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> But you're right. I'm just being my pessimistic self. I shouldn't have said anything.


I agree with part of what you said. The sad reality is that in the big wide world, not everyone does see the positives but to quote Dr. Seuss!

"Be Who You Are and Say What You Feel Because 
Those Who Mind Don't Matter 
and Those Who Matter Don't Mind."


----------



## Starlightx

Bondy said:


> Here goes mine....chopped a bit of the ex-gf out the picture though!


Thank you! 
(I plan to come back to this topic and compliment everyone that already posted later, but I might as well start with yours.)

You have a nice facial structure and nicely shaped eyebrows! Nice eyes also.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Bondy, you're hot, I'm really tired so I can't be verbose right now, but you're just a hot dude. 
**** I need a boyfriend. Hormones are killing me.


----------



## MidnightBlu

This is a great positive thread.  If only I have the courage to post my picture again on here.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Dooo itttt


----------



## Secretaz




----------



## Tyler Bro

Secretaz said:


>


Looking cute as ever! lol

Be more happy though!


----------



## alissaxvanity

Secretaz said:


>


I remember you posting about how ugly you feel
and your acne
but I don't see any, at all, nor any uglyness.


----------



## Starlightx

MidnightBlu said:


> This is a great positive thread.  If only I have the courage to post my picture again on here.


You should! I'm sure you're lovely 



Secretaz said:


>


You're very cute looking and have pretty eyes!



Oob said:


> I just got a haircut. I think I looked better before though.. but short hair feels better, especially when it's windy. I just wish my hair was curly when short. I like curly hair a lot.


Well, if it feels better then that's good! I think it looks fine both ways though, but in any case hair grows back (obviously lol).


----------



## bobby.

Oob said:


> This is me looking rather unhappy as usual.


I just got a haircut. I think I looked better before though.. but short hair feels better, especially when it's windy. I just wish my hair was curly when short. I like curly hair a lot.


----------



## falling down

Secretaz said:


>


Excellent hair and beautiful.


----------



## Starlightx

Okay, here goes a few positive comments. I'm sorry if the post ends up being a bit long! :b



ostain said:


> Meeeer


Nice shades! lol You have nice full lips. 


Robert Paulson said:


> U=I'm on the right


Hehe, I love that face you're pulling. Your eyes and eyebrows look nice and friendly.



Killa Karisma said:


> alissaxvanity here is my pic. please point out the positives.


Nice facial structure and good looking eyes!



BobtheSaint said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/pic-of-me-smiling-174782/index4.html#post1059857036


Oh, you have such a nice smile! And eyes..Gosh are all SASers blessed with lovely eyes?



Wreckless said:


> Here goes lol
> This was taken a year ago at Bike Week, my older Brother MADE me do it lol.
> Most awkward moment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy in the blue BTW.


lol She looks pretty happy to be hugging you! :lol
You are either blushing or have a lovely natural blush. I like the shape of your eyes.



RandomObject said:


> Here I am.


Haha, nice shades! You have nice hair, I like the style. Good facial structure too.



SartoriTaurus said:


> Well, here goes....


Wow, you have great skin! It's very clear and I love the tone. I also love your lip shape!


CobraSalad said:


> This thread is so great. Look at all you lovely people with SA. It's too bad we all think we're ugly! : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm not making one of those obnoxious fish faces... I just have awkward facial expressions. :S


You have pretty eyes and hair! Plus a nice facial structure.



alope said:


> My family. Im on the right. sorry for so many posts im just learning how to use this site. I don't know how to delete posts





Tyler Bro said:


> Link to my album.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tyler-bro-83664/albums/me/


Nice hair! And you have nice, full lips (that look simply marvelous in lipstick!lol).


----------



## Revenwyn

Yes, I realize I don't have eyebrows (stupid trichotillomania! My eyebrows have actually stopped growing.)


----------



## RiversEdge

This is a pretty picture of you Revenwyn.


----------



## LordScott

let me know pleasee


----------



## alissaxvanity

I'm sooo glad I had this idea.


----------



## RiversEdge

I want to post mine SO bad. but I can't for privacy reasons.
Not because I need positive words, but I just want to ._.
..darn it.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

this was right after I got all my hair cut off... still not used to it yet, hope that big, stupid wave doesn't reappear in the next couple weeks. that was my main reason for growing it out in the first place.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

@ LordScott: you look metal \m/


----------



## LordScott

IWantToDie said:


> @ LordScott: you look metal \m/


why thankyou!! I try to look metal


----------



## Invisigirl

I tried to take a flattering photo, but I gave up. :/ This is going to get deleted soon.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I think you're gorgeous, Invisigirl. Why delete the photo?


----------



## Invisigirl

StrangetoBehold said:


> I think you're gorgeous, Invisigirl. Why delete the photo?


 En serio? You're awesome.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Invisigirl said:


> En serio? You're awesome.


Yep! Eyes, eyebrow structure, nose, mouth, everything.

You also remind me of a celebrity, but I can't quite place who it is.


----------



## Tyler Bro

LordScott said:


> let me know pleasee


That looks like a chill pad. 

Wish I had a place like that. :/


----------



## Tyler Bro

Invisigirl said:


> I tried to take a flattering photo, but I gave up. :/ This is going to get deleted soon.


You like fine, just throw in a smile and guys will be chasing you.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Been super harsh on the judgement of my looks lately...


----------



## falling down

slightlyawkward said:


> Been super harsh on the judgement of my looks lately...


I don't know why, you're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## emmanemma

Invisigirl said:


> I tried to take a flattering photo, but I gave up. :/ This is going to get deleted soon.


i remember your post about this thread i think. youre crazy! you look good. no bullsh*t


----------



## slightlyawkward

falling down said:


> I don't know why, you're absolutely gorgeous.


Pfff well thank you.  I've mostly just been critical about my lack of boobs though, which I guess isn't evident in that picture.


----------



## Voyager

Revenwyn said:


> Yes, I realize I don't have eyebrows (stupid trichotillomania! My eyebrows have actually stopped growing.)


Ok, I'm not very good at this, but I'll give it a shot.

I find your face to be very kind and welcoming, I like the roundness and softness of it. You have a very clear complexion and dark mysterious eyes. I dig your clothes as well, reminds me of the Viking age, Norse mythology and runic script.

*edit: *I realized that you're holding your hands almost as if your holding your heart, this adds to the mystery. Who are you holding your heart for? Since you have a ring on your finger, I assume it's for your husband, whom you must love very much. If I'm correct in these assumptions, then it's a very sweet picture indeed.


----------



## LordScott

Tyler Bro said:


> That looks like a chill pad.
> 
> Wish I had a place like that. :/


ehh its my basement lol. its where i play all my video games.


----------



## Khantko

Invisigirl said:


> I tried to take a flattering photo, but I gave up. :/ This is going to get deleted soon.


lol you have striking eyes and nicely shaped eyebrows


----------



## Khantko

slightlyawkward said:


> Been super harsh on the judgement of my looks lately...


you have a very feminine look here. IMO a cuter version of Reese Witherspoon


----------



## alissaxvanity




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

orlandodash said:


> me on a good day i guess:roll


i like your haircut


----------



## emmanemma

challenge accepted


----------



## ScottieK

slightlyawkward said:


> Been super harsh on the judgement of my looks lately...


Piercing eyes, cute nose, full lips, a natural beauty

Trust me, you are gorgeous


----------



## TellMeMore

MrGilligan said:


> This is a couple years old, but I look basically the same. I don't want to give you guys a picture that shows me too well yet, since I just started posting today...


love the hair, but you definetely have inviting eyes. I think those glasses look good but am just wondering why you took the picture sideways. Besides I really think your glasses make you look very appealing plus i really love that smurf in your face. but anyways you do look cute on my books!


----------



## NatureFellow

Wreckless said:


> Here goes lol
> This was taken a year ago at Bike Week, my older Brother MADE me do it lol.
> Most awkward moment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy in the blue BTW.


Wow she's so classy.
Oh wait.:um


----------



## MrGilligan

TellMeMore said:


> love the hair, but you definetely have inviting eyes. I think those glasses look good but am just wondering why you took the picture sideways. Besides I really think your glasses make you look very appealing plus i really love that smurf in your face. but anyways you do look cute on my books!


I think my sister took this picture. I might have been leaning down toward the camera or something... I don't know... We females are weirdos when it comes to taking photos...


----------



## Toppington

Wreckless said:


> I'm the guy in the blue BTW.


Lol!



Secretaz said:


>


I have no idea how you've called yourself ugly in the past on here. Furthest thing from it.


----------



## Drek




----------



## Revenwyn

Your eyebrows give me the impression that you're usually up to mischief.


----------



## frenchie

orlandodash said:


> me on a good day i guess:roll


Very handsome guy. Perfectly symmetrical features. I really like your nose for some reason. Your eyes are soulful.


----------



## falling down

Op gave up, friends list has been filled.


----------



## Ventura

Revenwyn said:


> Yes, I realize I don't have eyebrows (stupid trichotillomania! My eyebrows have actually stopped growing.)


You are really pretty- I really love your hair and your face shape.


----------



## Ventura

Invisigirl said:


> I tried to take a flattering photo, but I gave up. :/ This is going to get deleted soon.


Your eyebrow shapes are amazing.


----------



## TellMeMore

MrGilligan said:


> I think my sister took this picture. I might have been leaning down toward the camera or something... I don't know... We females are weirdos when it comes to taking photos...


haha lol, well after looking at some of your pics it would have been cool to see you next to your dog. I like certain small dogs, i do have to say those wiener dogs everytime i look at them walk i can't help but like kinda laugh , its just so freakin hilarious how they move it almost feels like am looking at scud from toy story. But anyways , i think your doing a fabolous job helping a lot of people here on the forum with their problems, it makes your beauty glow a lot more haha. Damn i need to start reading some tuts on how to express myself better, as you can tell am not romeo. lol


----------



## MrGilligan

TellMeMore said:


> haha lol, well after looking at some of your pics it would have been cool to see you next to your dog. I like certain small dogs, i do have to say those wiener dogs everytime i look at them walk i can't help but like kinda laugh , its just so freakin hilarious how they move it almost feels like am looking at scud from toy story. But anyways , i think your doing a fabolous job helping a lot of people here on the forum with their problems, it makes your beauty glow a lot more haha. Damn i need to start reading some tuts on how to express myself better, as you can tell am not romeo. lol


It's hard to find one with us both in it where I don't look horrible... But I guess this one will do: (It's right after he got a bath.) ^_^









but you can't see him very well... 
here... I don't look very good in this one, but he looks gorgeous:


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_I HAVE TO SAY IT O_O You look very attractive for me.... so simple and natural :> _


----------



## Ashley1990

Can u see my pic in facebook link in my sugnature..i ahve problems uploading my pics..

i will b glad if u comment some for me..


----------



## MrGilligan

Ashley1990 said:


> Can u see my pic in facebook link in my sugnature..i ahve problems uploading my pics..
> 
> i will b glad if u comment some for me..


I think you look really cute. ^_^ I wish I looked like you.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

Ashley1990 said:


> Can u see my pic in facebook link in my sugnature..i ahve problems uploading my pics..
> 
> i will b glad if u comment some for me..


_Oh, wow! I like your hair and face shape :>:clap_


----------



## ak3891

OH GOD.


----------



## bidde

Wow Ashley, you're hot. :O


----------



## Ashley1990

MrGilligan said:


> I think you look really cute. ^_^ I wish I looked like you.


OMG really do I??
its the most beautiful compliment I have ever received
....now I can count myself as beautiful....:boogie
yay..i feel like dancing


MadeinLithuania said:


> _Oh, wow! I like your hair and face shape :>:clap_


I always find my cheeks bulgy..my sister envies my cheeks though..she loves mine n I like her's haha...

I accept ur compliment for my hair:boogie..i love my hair..i care for them tons...:b.

I got them form mom..her hair are more beautiful.....silky straight


----------



## Ventura

ak3891 said:


> OH GOD.


You are very nice looking. I like your hair  You also have nice eyes.


----------



## Ventura

MrGilligan - your hair is awesome!


----------



## frenchie

ak3891 said:


> OH GOD.


Handsome! Strong brow line and nice hair. Full lips.


----------



## Setolac

Wreckless said:


> Here goes lol
> This was taken a year ago at Bike Week, my older Brother MADE me do it lol.
> Most awkward moment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy in the blue BTW.


Man this is hilarious. You don't seem happy about it.


----------



## frenchie

Drek said:


>


Friendly, open face and very earnest. I agree with another poster, there is a mischievous look about you. You seem fun.


----------



## frenchie

Ashley1990 said:


> O
> 
> I always find my cheeks bulgy..my sister envies my cheeks though..she loves mine n I like her's haha...


No trust me, they are nice. That's what people mean when they say 'high cheek bones'. Very pretty


----------



## frenchie




----------



## Voyager

frenchie said:


>


I like your straight dark hair, it suits you. Your eyes radiate with warmth and kindness, you must be a very caring human being. You can barely distinguish a smile, but it is there and it's a nice one. Please smile more, it suits you.


----------



## Evo




----------



## SambaBus

You will find this one difficult. I'm a brown-haired Mr Bean


----------



## ak3891

frenchie said:


>


 Nice shiny black hair, really pretty bone structure  I'm guessing lovley body


----------



## ak3891

SambaBus said:


> You will find this one difficult. I'm a brown-haired Mr Bean


 Narh your not, you got nice hair mate


----------



## Voyager

SambaBus said:


> You will find this one difficult. I'm a brown-haired Mr Bean


Challenge accepted.

You do actually remind me a bit of Rowan Atkinson, which is a good thing because I find him funny. Your face is honest and relaxed. At the same time your eyes are telling me that you're a straight shooter and a person to be trusted.


----------



## mrbojangles

Invisigirl said:


> I tried to take a flattering photo, but I gave up. :/ This is going to get deleted soon.


What ethnicity are you if don't mind me asking?


----------



## Invisigirl

mrbojangles said:


> What ethnicity are you if don't mind me asking?


Guess. :b


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Invisigirl said:


> Guess. :b


your dominican.

pm me my prize ok.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Hopefully you'll be able to come up with something other than "Nice hair"


----------



## kiirby

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Hopefully you'll be able to come up with something other than "Nice hair"


Nice head.


----------



## mrbojangles

Invisigirl said:


> Guess. :b


My gut instinct is telling me that you're Latina, plus your signature re-enforces that assumption. Somehow I feel that's not right though :con Filipina maybe?


----------



## NatureFellow

kiirby said:


> Nice head.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

kiirby said:


> Nice head.


Lol I was totally expecting something like that


----------



## Valentine

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Hopefully you'll be able to come up with something other than "Nice hair"


You have the masculine features that most people find desirable in a guy, broad jawline, well proportioned face, etc. The features I wish I had


----------



## alissaxvanity

kiirby said:


> Nice head.


 :teeth


----------



## mountain5

LordScott said:


> let me know pleasee


Nice shirt...


----------



## squidlette

ak3891 said:


> Nice shiny black hair, really pretty bone structure  I'm guessing lovley body


Your face looks just like Katee Sackhoff's. If you ever get the urge to go blonde or put on a wig and go hit up the sci-fi conventions, you'd make some fanboys very, very happy to see you.

D'oh! That was for frenchie......


----------



## PinkIllusion




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

^you have nice hair


----------



## notna

SambaBus said:


> You will find this one difficult. I'm a brown-haired Mr Bean


You have that male model facial structure.


----------



## frenchie

Voyager said:


> I like your straight dark hair, it suits you. Your eyes radiate with warmth and kindness, you must be a very caring human being. You can barely distinguish a smile, but it is there and it's a nice one. Please smile more, it suits you.


Thanks that is really nice 



ak3891 said:


> Nice shiny black hair, really pretty bone structure


Thank you! It's actually dark brown in normal light but I do try to keep it shiny 



squidlette said:


> Your face looks just like Katee Sackhoff's. If you ever get the urge to go blonde or put on a wig and go hit up the sci-fi conventions, you'd make some fanboys very, very happy to see you.


Haha. Don't know about this one. I googled her and don't see a resemblance myself but will keep in mind if I do ever attend a sci-fi convention (though unlikely) :b


----------



## alissaxvanity

I see it, you just don't have the same coloring


----------



## Voyager

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Go for it


It has been moved or deleted...? Come on, give it to me :b.


----------



## Voyager

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Go for it
> 
> *Edit* should work now


You have very intense eyes.


----------



## Khantko

frenchie said:


>


you have high cheekbones very similar to those found on models


----------



## eissejtsuj

frenchie said:


>


To me you look like a mix between Fiona Apple and Claire Danes. Very beautiful


----------



## Define Me

I may be looking very serious, but whatever.

Thoughts? The only thing I don't like about me is my hooked nose and my height (5 feet 6).


----------



## alternate

eissejtsuj said:


> To me you look like a mix between Fiona Apple and Claire Danes. Very beautiful


A lot more attractive than Claire Danes. I don't find C.D. attractive yet frenchie is quite stunning. I can see the feature resemblance though that would make you say this.


----------



## MoniqueS

frenchie said:


>


Very pretty!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

kennyc said:


>


I just felt the need to point out that you look quite similar to a guy I know IRL who doesn't have any problems whatsoever with socializing, he's actually a total extrovert and very charismatic.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Not a good picture by any means, but oh well. It's the only clear shot of my face.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Define Me said:


> I may be looking very serious, but whatever.
> 
> Thoughts? The only thing I don't like about me is my hooked nose and my height (5 feet 6).


You look like a old friend I had. You're quite handsome. I like your dark skin  and your eyes are really pretty.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

trisquel said:


> Not a good picture by any means, but oh well. It's the only clear shot of my face.


Really nice hair. Although you look tired or distressed in this picture. 
Either way I think you're really pretty.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

IWantToDie said:


> Really nice hair. Although you look tired or distressed in this picture.
> Either way I think you're really pretty.


Thanks


----------



## Define Me

IWantToDie said:


> You look like a old friend I had. You're quite handsome. I like your dark skin  and your eyes are really pretty.


Thx so much!

I'm pretty insecure with my looks, but I like honesty.


----------



## alissaxvanity

I wuv you guys for keeping this going and being awesone. WUV


----------



## CWe

Insane1 said:


> This thread has alot of potential,great job. People don't troll this thread,seriously.


you remind me of a dragon ball Z character bro!.......... goku!!!!!!


----------



## 2StarlessNight

trisquel said:


> Not a good picture by any means, but oh well. It's the only clear shot of my face.


I like your eyes and your hair! =)

Okay, I never do this, but I'm going to post a picture of myself. This is the only one I could find (lol):










I wish I was more photogenic...


----------



## SneakyMelatonin

Is this the Xbox Live photo party?


----------



## SneakyMelatonin

SneakyMelatonin said:


> Is this the Xbox Live photo party?


I know I look like a weirdo.


----------



## orchidsandviolins

Define Me said:


> I may be looking very serious, but whatever.
> 
> Thoughts? The only thing I don't like about me is my hooked nose and my height (5 feet 6).


I like your face! I like your defined jaw/chin!


----------



## alternate

2StarlessNight said:


> Okay, I never do this, but I'm going to post a picture of myself. This is the only one I could find (lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was more photogenic...


You wish you were more....?? Shut up! You are stunning, you are beautiful. You shouldn't be hiding in the dark.


----------



## frenchie

2StarlessNight said:


> I like your eyes and your hair! =)
> 
> Okay, I never do this, but I'm going to post a picture of myself. This is the only one I could find (lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was more photogenic...


You look really nice, I love your dark wavy hair.


----------



## alissaxvanity

2StarlessNight said:


> I like your eyes and your hair! =)
> 
> Okay, I never do this, but I'm going to post a picture of myself. This is the only one I could find (lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was more photogenic...


YOUR BONE STRUCTURE IS MODEL LIKE
I would know, I am one.


----------



## kiirby

alissaxvanity said:


> I would know, I am one.


Had to slip that in somewhere, didn't you.


----------



## arnie

frenchie said:


>


You remind me of starbuck.


----------



## 2StarlessNight

Thank you to everyone who commented on my picture, I really appreciate it! =) I was going to thank you guys individually, but I think that would've taken up too much space on the thread. So, once again, thank you to alternate, frenchie, and alissaxvanity. ^^


----------



## Starlightx

2StarlessNight said:


> Okay, I never do this, but I'm going to post a picture of myself. This is the only one I could find (lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was more photogenic...


You have such a nice facial structure! :clap I also like how dark and shaped your eyebrows are..I wanna see more pics in good lighting. :yes


----------



## Bluemonster

Ok... Here we go D:


----------



## Black And Mild

Bluemonster said:


> Ok... Here we go D:


The hair is cool as hell man


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Bluemonster said:


> Ok... Here we go D:


You kind of remind me of Huey from The Boondocks, and that is a positive comment from me.


----------



## Gregsab




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

^ are you a movie star? cause you look like one. for real.


----------



## Toppington

SneakyMelatonin said:


> Is this the Xbox Live photo party?


Yup. But don't tell anybody.


----------



## slightlyawkward

I usually don't post pictures taken from the front (I usually tilt my face to the side) because I hate my nose. Also, on a different website, I had been posting all pics taken with my webcam and with my face tilted to the side. I posted these and got a lot of negative comments.


----------



## Tangerine

slightlyawkward said:


> I usually don't post pictures taken from the front (I usually tilt my face to the side) because I hate my nose. Also, on a different website, I had been posting all pics taken with my webcam and with my face tilted to the side. I posted these and got a lot of negative comments.


Seriously?! I love your nose! Eyes, hair, everything! Can't say a bad thing if I tried.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

slightlyawkward said:


> I usually don't post pictures taken from the front (I usually tilt my face to the side) because I hate my nose. Also, on a different website, I had been posting all pics taken with my webcam and with my face tilted to the side. I posted these and got a lot of negative comments.


You have very nice eyes. And maybe it's just me, but you look very adult like in these pictures.


----------



## Bryan108

slightlyawkward said:


> I usually don't post pictures taken from the front (I usually tilt my face to the side) because I hate my nose. Also, on a different website, I had been posting all pics taken with my webcam and with my face tilted to the side. I posted these and got a lot of negative comments.


What was the website that criticized these?? They are douche-bags!!Theres nothing wrong with you at all


----------



## Toppington

slightlyawkward said:


> Also, on a different website, I had been posting all pics taken with my webcam and with my face tilted to the side. I posted these and got a lot of negative comments.


The poor blind souls... All of your features are beautiful, honestly. Don't know what kind of site you were on, but I'm not lying to you. You're gorgeous. I'm also well aware of how creepy that probably comes across as. :b


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Some people just post horrible comments because they are jealous and want to make other people feel bad. I posted a picture of mine somewhere before and got the same treatment. That's why it's best not to spread pictures on websites because it's just inviting that kind of bad treatment, as I've learned.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Go for it
> 
> *Edit* should work now


XD i seen this pic about 3 times already and have the same response. i <3 this picture. you look like a trouble maker. the kid that plays with matches. i like your style of hair and you eyebrows. if i was caucasian i would have would wear my hair in the exact same manner. be interesting to see what you would look like with the 5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## Gregsab

IWantToDie said:


> ^ are you a movie star? cause you look like one. for real.


Haha, you know what sucks? I actually take really good pictures... why does that suck? Well, I don't look nearly as good in real life as I do in pictures. I'm able to hide my flaws really well apparently, which is why I enjoy taking pictures, yet in real life I look like an average joe, if not worse ;0

EDIT: CrimsonTrigger, is that like Chrono Trigger? Awesome game... plus that photo reminds me of one of my old good friends. You have A++ eyes.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Gregsab said:


> Haha, you know what sucks? I actually take really good pictures... why does that suck? Well, I don't look nearly as good in real life as I do in pictures. I'm able to hide my flaws really well apparently, which is why I enjoy taking pictures, yet in real life I look like an average joe, if not worse ;0
> 
> EDIT: CrimsonTrigger, is that like Chrono Trigger? Awesome game... plus that photo reminds me of one of my old good friends. You have A++ eyes.


I was kind of thinking of that when I came up with it, but it's more a reference to something else I came up with in regards to a storyline I'm developing. Basically, someone has a power to form weapons and powerful magic through a sort of crimson magic he was born with, one of those being twin pistols. That's all I'm really going to say about the origin of my nick name.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Tangerine said:


> Seriously?! I love your nose! Eyes, hair, everything! Can't say a bad thing if I tried.


Aww! Dang, that is seriously sweet!



CrimsonTrigger said:


> You have very nice eyes. And maybe it's just me, but you look very adult like in these pictures.


Hehe, thank you!  Hopefully not TOO adult. I'm only 22, so I don't want to look older than that really. I think it's the hair that makes me look kind of "adult?" I'm growing it out for that reason...

And btw I love the pic you posted of yourself! Supah cute.



Bryan108 said:


> What was the website that criticized these?? They are douche-bags!!Theres nothing wrong with you at all


Haha, thank you! It's trustthecrowd.com. Not all of them said bad things, but I think most of them agreed they weren't the best pics they had seen of me.



Toppington said:


> The poor blind souls... All of your features are beautiful, honestly. Don't know what kind of site you were on, but I'm not lying to you. You're gorgeous. I'm also well aware of how creepy that probably comes across as. :b


Hehe, well thank you!  Naw, not creepy!


----------



## Xotica




----------



## Ashley1990

frenchie said:


> No trust me, they are nice. That's what people mean when they say 'high cheek bones'. Very pretty


Mm thanks so much....yeah I think u r right:b


----------



## Tangerine

Xotica said:


>


Very beautiful! Mysteriously seductive eyes (Love those limbal rings and the color). Also great skin and can I have your necklace please :b?


----------



## squidlette

arnie said:


> You remind me of starbuck.


See? I wasn't the only person who saw Katie Sackhoff.


----------



## Snowflakezero




----------



## ApathyDivine

Snowflakezero said:


>


Very handsome face You look like this cute guy I work with
You have nice eyes, and the facial hair makes you more masculine, which I like


----------



## alternate

Ok, I've commented on a few so I guess I better post one...

I have no recent face pics so this first one is a mobile phone video screen cap that was filmed recently, the second pic is about ten years old but I virtually look the same, just slightly bigger and tattoos on both arms!


----------



## ak3891

Just noticed, a new haircut makes me look so diffrent :/


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

slightlyawkward said:


> Hehe, thank you!  Hopefully not TOO adult. I'm only 22, so I don't want to look older than that really. I think it's the hair that makes me look kind of "adult?" I'm growing it out for that reason...


I meant it in a good way. You look mature, but you still look young and pretty, if that makes any sense.


----------



## e36guy

alternate said:


> Ok, I've commented on a few so I guess I better post one...
> 
> I have no recent face pics so this first one is a mobile phone video screen cap that was filmed recently, the second pic is about ten years old but I virtually look the same, just slightly bigger and tattoos on both arms!


You remind me of Mike Starr


----------



## alternate

e36guy said:


> You remind me of Mike Starr


Ummm:

The fat version or the thin version! hahahaha


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

How about the attractive version ;]


----------



## alissaxvanity

Oh man if only I could post some of the modeling **** I've been doing lately on here, but I'd get banned. If anyone cares, message me and I'll send you the tumblr


----------



## falling down

Banned for...oh wait wrong thread.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

ak3891 said:


> Just noticed, a new haircut makes me look so diffrent :/


You still look good, it makes you look kind of younger


----------



## jessicammiller




----------



## jessicammiller

sorry so big!!!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## jim11

^ Hottest girl in town.

That explains everything.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

you're pretty^


----------



## ladyscuttle




----------



## Khantko

alissaxvanity said:


> Oh man if only I could post some of the modeling **** I've been doing lately on here, but I'd get banned. If anyone cares, message me and I'll send you the tumblr


put it up, i'll point out the positives


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

ladyscuttle said:


>


You have nice hair and I like your lips.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

jessicammiller said:


> sorry so big!!!


[/QUOTE]

Beautiful hair


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

IWantToDie said:


> You have nice hair and I like your lips.


I agree


----------



## alternate

jessicammiller said:


> sorry so big!!!


The face you're pulling makes you look a tad like Juliette Lewis!


----------



## slightlyawkward




----------



## Bryan108

jessicammiller said:


>


..hawt


----------



## falling down

meh...


----------



## Toppington

slightlyawkward said:


>


Oh... :fall


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

slightlyawkward said:


>


Awesome column!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

slightlyawkward said:


>


:um Nice hips!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

[Deleted]


----------



## thewall

I wish my features weren't so hard and mannish. I'm so jealous of girls with soft, delicate faces. 
Also, my nose is the bane of my existence :bash


----------



## falling down

alissaxvanity said:


> YOUR BONE STRUCTURE IS MODEL LIKE
> I would know, I am one.


:roll


----------



## slightlyawkward

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Awesome column!


 Not really what I was looking for.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Toppington said:


> Oh... :fall


Uh...Hopefully that's a good thing 



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> :um Nice hips!


Thank you I guess? Haha. Never liked them. They're so wide compared to the rest of my body.


----------



## thewall

Good to know that nothing positive can be said about the way I look.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

-


----------



## Khantko

thewall said:


> Good to know that nothing positive can be said about the way I look.


you have great hair and lush lips. Try posting some more pics up, those don't do you any justice


----------



## Khantko

slightlyawkward said:


>


so we're posting full body pics now? lol

your small waist accentuates your hips to form an attractive female physique


----------



## e36guy

slightlyawkward said:


>


hnnnnnng :mushy

all the ladies should post pics like this


----------



## Comfortably Miserable




----------



## RelinquishedHell

slightlyawkward said:


> Thank you I guess? Haha. Never liked them. *They're so wide compared to the rest of my body.*


That's actually a good thing!


----------



## Tu Cielo

thewall said:


> I wish my features weren't so hard and mannish. I'm so jealous of girls with soft, delicate faces.
> Also, my nose is the bane of my existence :bash


Mannish? What are you talking about? Your face is lovely and your nose is cute. Now MY nose on the other hand, that's another story haha.


----------



## alissaxvanity

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> ...yeah.
> I had to convert it to bxw because the lighting made me look yellow/orange.
> COME AT ME, BRO.
> 
> [edit] @SlightlyAwkward, I want your thighs. Sorry if that sounds creepy. lol.


you're a hot gothy kind of girl, my fav


----------



## forex

thewall said:


> I wish my features weren't so hard and mannish. I'm so jealous of girls with soft, delicate faces.
> Also, my nose is the bane of my existence :bash


you look so much different with yo;u hair up ?!?!
you should do that more.


----------



## PickleNose

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> :um Nice hips!





slightlyawkward said:


> Uh...Hopefully that's a good thing
> 
> Thank you I guess? Haha. Never liked them. They're so wide compared to the rest of my body.


 Not really. But believe me, even if it were so, this is not a bad thing. And as a man who loves legs, yours are really nice. Do you get a lot of compliments on them?


----------



## PickleNose

thewall said:


> I wish my features weren't so hard and mannish. I'm so jealous of girls with soft, delicate faces.
> Also, my nose is the bane of my existence :bash


 You don't look bad. Your eyes are really pretty. I think your haircut does help soften your features a bit. But again, they'll probably soften on their own in a few years if you gain any weight at all.


----------



## Jessie203

thewall said:


> I wish my features weren't so hard and mannish. I'm so jealous of girls with soft, delicate faces.
> Also, my nose is the bane of my existence :bash


You have soft delicate features, no need to worry about other women or be jealous.

Your lips are big and soft looking, your eyes are bedroom eyes and draw me in and your eyebrows have a nice arch and are the right height to make your eyes look even more attractive than they already are. Your nose blends into the picture, because the tip of it is perfectly suited to your face, it leads the eye down to your beautiful lips.
I love your face.

(Hope this didn't come across as creepy, I just wanted to give a detailed reason of why you are beautiful instead of just tell you that and have you think I am full of **** because you don't see it yourself - or at least you didn't at the time of posting).


----------



## slightlyawkward

Khantko said:


> so we're posting full body pics now? lol
> 
> your small waist accentuates your hips to form an attractive female physique


Well, it's the thing I'm most insecure about, so why not? :/

Thank you! I don't know why I'm so worried about my hips, as I guess some people seem to like them. When I was in high school, I hadn't really developed yet, and some girl told me that no one would ever love me because I didn't have any hips. Ahaha.



e36guy said:


> hnnnnnng :mushy
> 
> all the ladies should post pics like this


Thanks, haha



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> That's actually a good thing!


Hmm. I'll trust you on that one.  Thanks!



IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> [edit] @SlightlyAwkward, I want your thighs. Sorry if that sounds creepy. lol.


Haha, not creepy at all! I'm quite flattered actually.  And I want your face. :O



thewall said:


> Good to know that nothing positive can be said about the way I look.


Sometimes people just miss pictures...It happens. I wouldn't feel bad about it. It's not indicative of your physical attractiveness. You're honestly gorgeous. I mean that.


----------



## slightlyawkward

PickleNose said:


> Not really. But believe me, even if it were so, this is not a bad thing. And as a man who loves legs, yours are really nice. Do you get a lot of compliments on them?


Really? Thank you! I've gotten a few compliments, but am honestly stumped as to why. They're short, they're stocky, they're heavily muscled (and therefore big). It's hard to tell from the front, but from the side they are a bit bulky and I don't feel very feminine.


----------



## PickleNose

slightlyawkward said:


> Really? Thank you! I've gotten a few compliments, but am honestly stumped as to why. They're short, they're stocky, they're heavily muscled (and therefore big). It's hard to tell from the front, but from the side they are a bit bulky and I don't feel very feminine.


 Well, they just look nicely toned to me. Lots of guys love that. Since most women are relatively short, short legs are not that big of a deal. What matters is that they are shapely. This is something you can't change even if you wanted to. But you have nothing to worry about.

Bigger legs are nice too. Whether they're big and toned or big and soft. Your legs look very feminine to me.


----------



## Barette

thewall said:


> Good to know that nothing positive can be said about the way I look.


If I had your looks I'd be very happy.


----------



## CrysCringle

Well, I guess I'll give this a try. 

1st Picture

2nd Picture


----------



## CrysCringle

thewall said:


> I wish my features weren't so hard and mannish. I'm so jealous of girls with soft, delicate faces.
> Also, my nose is the bane of my existence :bash


You call this mannish!? :O seriously though, you're stunning. I really love your eyes and the over all shape of your face. I wonder what you look like smiling.  Don't worry a thing about your nose. It's lovely and it brings the look of your face together. You're very feminine :wink


----------



## Emerald3

I don't usually go for things like this nor post my picture on forums, but here's me.

Picture one

Picture two


----------



## geon106

See attached image. I'm ugly though, not much positive about me


----------



## CrysCringle

Emerald3 said:


> I don't usually go for things like this nor post my picture on forums, but here's me.
> 
> Picture one
> 
> Picture two


Wow, you have such beautiful big eyes and I love your hair!  
I bet you have a gorgeous smile as well. I also love the shape of your face. You're beautiful.


----------



## jay l

Me..The first is recent. The second was when I had the hair I was actually okay with.


----------



## PickleNose

geon106 said:


> See attached image. I'm ugly though, not much positive about me


 You look just fine. You remind me of someone famous, in fact. Just can't nail it down.


----------



## geon106

PickleNose said:


> You look just fine. You remind me of someone famous, in fact. Just can't nail it down.


wow thanks, never been told i look like someone famous


----------



## PickleNose

^ Maybe someone knows who I'm talking about. My memory is horrible.


----------



## peacelovemusic

minimal makeup:
http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums...ever228/pics/?action=view&current=kuyfvjh.jpg

makeup:
http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums...er228/pics/?action=view&current=download2.jpg


----------



## CrysCringle

peacelovemusic said:


> minimal makeup:
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums...ever228/pics/?action=view&current=kuyfvjh.jpg
> 
> makeup:
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums...er228/pics/?action=view&current=download2.jpg


You are absolutely gorgeous. You have beautiful eyes and perfect lips with straight white teeth. I also love your hair.


----------



## arnie

peacelovemusic said:


> ....


You look a lot better in the first one.


----------



## CrysCringle

.


----------



## Midnight Laces

^ I like your hair and sunglasses. And the way you lift it lol

Well, here is mine:


----------



## peacelovemusic

thank you so much ))


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

geon106 said:


> See attached image. I'm ugly though, not much positive about me


Not ugly, you're features are masculine and you look pretty friendly.


----------



## ShoelessJoe

Before I post my pic is there any way to remove it after? I'm kind of afraid of people seeing it someday or finding out that I have SA and all that, even though the possibility is low.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

ShoelessJoe said:


> Before I post my pic is there any way to remove it after? I'm kind of afraid of people seeing it someday or finding out that I have SA and all that, even though the possibility is low.


Yeah you just use the edit button on the bottom right corner of your post and you can delete the picture.


----------



## ShoelessJoe

Uhhh I don't know if I did this right... derp


----------



## ShoelessJoe

ShoelessJoe said:


> Uhhh I don't know if I did this right... derp


Can't upload pic for some reason... I'm an idiot lol


----------



## Toppington

ShoelessJoe said:


> Can't upload pic for some reason... I'm an idiot lol


A word of warning if you manage to figure it out - You don't get the edit/delete button until 50 posts.


----------



## ShoelessJoe

Toppington said:


> A word of warning if you manage to figure it out - You don't get the edit/delete button until 50 posts.


That's fair enough I guess, but it gives me an error every time I try to upload it, so another time I suppose :/


----------



## RandomObject




----------



## ak3891

this should be good :L


----------



## HighHeels

^ I like your hair, ak3891. Good pic


----------



## Midnight Laces

People skipped my post <.<


----------



## Schizoidas

Wreckless said:


> Here goes lol
> This was taken a year ago at Bike Week, my older Brother MADE me do it lol.
> Most awkward moment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy in the blue BTW.


That old guy behind you is so busted!:yes
btw what happened to her shorts?


----------



## kapa

I posted here before ( I had a buzz cut back then) and one of the girls asked me to post a picture again when my hair grows back.
Fortunately it did.
Feel free to criticize me 

Meh...I'm 18 and I look 14 =\


----------



## Khantko

peacelovemusic said:


> minimal makeup:
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m528/jbforever228/pics/?action=view&current=kuyfvjh.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1130.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fm528%2Fjbforever228%2Fpics%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dkuyfvjh.jpg
> 
> makeup:
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m528/jbforever228/pics/?action=view&current=kuyfvjh.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1130.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fm528%2Fjbforever228%2Fpics%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Ddownload2.jpg


i like the first picture, looks more natural. The color of your eyes combined with the lightness of your skin makes for a knockout combo :yes


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Just went through all 42 pages and you all look pretty g to me. None of you would I for a second think are ugly or look down on you for not being gorgeous. Keep your heads up and know the compliments ppl have given you so far are pretty much true! Positivity my braddahs! ALOHA!


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

__
https://flic.kr/p/7468657168


__
https://flic.kr/p/7468657106

I recently have been picked on because of my weight so am a bit self conscious about my face shape


----------



## Parcius

imaginaryjanuary said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/7468657168
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/7468657106
> 
> I recently have been picked on because of my weight so am a bit self conscious about my face shape


You have lovely eyes


----------



## typemismatch




----------



## lonelythinker

I'm on the left .


----------



## yafit96




----------



## foe

:lol at Wreckless' picture. 

Awesome and awkward at the same time.


----------



## Bryan108

yafit96 said:


> couldnt really find any other pictures.. im the one on the right


Very pretty :yes


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

jay l said:


> Me..The first is recent. The second was when I had the hair I was actually okay with.


You Korean? You sure look it. With that round face. I got a round face too!! Don't confuse round with fat, we just got circular facial structure rather than a oval one like dem haoles.


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## MrQuiet76

EndlessBluee said:


>


You're over 6 feet tall!!!!


----------



## AJ54432




----------



## Neo1234

= )


----------



## crome

<------ :um :| for a lack of pics
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg580/scaled.php?server=580&filename=redhat.png&res=landing:mumut myself !! :b


----------



## Rachelchloe

How do I post a picture?


----------



## crome

Rachelchloe said:


> How do I post a picture?


umm well the way I would do it is go to imageshack.us, upload your picture, and then go to advanced reply mode here, and click the little mountain icon, then copy and paste the link from imageshack.us into there..click ok...image should pop right up


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

can you judge based on my avatar? or no?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^You don't look very autistic.


----------



## ak3891




----------



## ShoelessJoe

I know this thread is old, but a while back I hesitated to post a picture, and I'm feeling brave today, so here it is! Me making a funny face. Hope it works!

Edit: Oh, and to participate ---> ^^ You have a cool haircut, it fits you


----------



## Brasilia

(I'm the one one the left)


----------



## Brasilia

typemismatch said:


>


Nice tan - so jealous!!


----------



## ShoelessJoe

brasilia said:


> (i'm the one one the left)


lol XD


----------



## StrangePeaches

Brasilia said:


> (I'm the one one the left)


 sexy


----------



## Killer2121




----------



## LoneLioness




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

They're attachments you have to click 'em.

I'm curious what people think of me.


----------



## MarcLikesBikes

Removed.


----------



## falling down

Brasilia said:


> (I'm the one one the left)


sup Regan


----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## NoHeart

:X


----------



## Melodies0fLife

ak3891 said:


>


Nice, full lips. Mysterious vibes from the eyes.. in a good way.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

LoneLioness said:


>


Beautiful hair; thick and shiny. You look like someone I can trust.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

NoHeart said:


> Fine here is mine


Cute, boyish charm, especially showing from your eyes, eyebrows, and lips. You remind me of those really popular Korean stars all the young girls are into these days.


----------



## asw12345




----------



## ChrissyQ

LoneLioness said:


>


I like your pics Lone! I love your hair!


----------



## anonymid

Killer2121 said:


>


Many points for the Expos hat! :yes


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Revenwyn said:


>


Lovely, cute hairstyle and headband! Baby blue suits your light, soft skin tone; it shows innocence and kindness. You also look much younger than your age.


----------



## atlex




----------



## Melodies0fLife

asw12345 said:


>


Well hello there, handsome! Wonderful lips, teeth; charming, bright smile. You're making me blush behind the computer screen... :blush


----------



## falling down

Melodies0fLife said:


> Well hello there, handsome! Wonderful lips, teeth; charming, bright smile. You're making me blush behind the computer screen... :blush


You should try being forward.


----------



## LuxAeterna

On my b-day. Felt blah, but had to put on my "happy face" for the kids.


----------



## roseblood

LuxAeterna said:


> On my b-day. Felt blah, but had to put on my "happy face" for the kids.


Holly molly you are stunning! I'm guessing people have told you that you look like Angelina Jolie?


----------



## MarcLikesBikes

Removed.


----------



## LoneLioness

Melodies0fLife said:


> Beautiful hair; thick and shiny. You look like someone I can trust.


Thank you. My hair is one of the few things lookswise I'm proud of


----------



## LoneLioness

ChrissyQ said:


> I like your pics Lone! I love your hair!


Thanks Chrissy, you still need to post a pic :b


----------



## sorrwel

MarcLikesBikes said:


> Can't blame her.
> 
> I'm not gay but even I think he's dreamy.


:yes


----------



## Thinkerbell

I like this thread. :yes


Bluemonster said:


> Ok... Here we go D:


You're good looking and you hair looks fluffy.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I know, I know, I look terrible without makeup.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I know, I know, I look terrible without makeup.


I don't mean to alarm you, but it seems like someone has stolen your picture


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I don't mean to alarm you, but it seems like someone has stolen your picture


_Nice._


----------



## Monotony

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I don't mean to alarm you, but it seems like someone has stolen your picture


I don't see it :con


----------



## LoneLioness

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I know, I know, I look terrible without makeup.


I didn't know Marilyn Manson was posting here. Can I have your autograph?


----------



## greenee

TWlTCHY said:


> My good side with a try-hard face. :roll


You look like a bit like Zach Braff from scrubs lol


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

LoneLioness said:


> I didn't know Marilyn Manson was posting here. Can I have your autograph?


Yeah, sure. Anything for a fan. And call me Brian, Brian Warner. That's my real name, after all.










Don't go eBaying this, now.


----------



## LoneLioness

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Yeah, sure. Anything for a fan. And call me Brian, Brian Warner. That's my real name, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go eBaying this, now.


:boogie:clap


----------



## TheFather




----------



## KnownParallel

It was odd how many times the OP got the facts about my face wrong when I posted a pic of myself. Either pictures tell a very poor story or the OP knows little about how to comment.

Regardless, wow, 40+ pages.

There is nothing shallow about this, seeing that society is shallow itself, being attractive only helps.


----------



## bullsfan

That's me.


----------



## ZeroCypher




----------



## Younique

http://imageshack.us/a/img145/154/ec235676.jpg


----------



## Rossy

View attachment 12153


----------



## alissaxvanity

KnownParallel said:


> It was odd how many times the OP got the facts about my face wrong when I posted a pic of myself. Either pictures tell a very poor story or the OP knows little about how to comment.
> 
> Regardless, wow, 40+ pages.
> 
> There is nothing shallow about this, seeing that society is shallow itself, being attractive only helps.


I haven't been here for a long time, and this is the first response I see.
Listen, my comments will always be from MY point of view. My opinion and how I see your face may not match what you think about yourself, and that's fine. Did I say something that bothered you? because I am pretty sure this thread was to point out the positives, so I highly doubt there would have been anything rude in any of my comments.


----------



## alissaxvanity

bullsfan said:


> That's me.


From what I can see you have great teeth, clear smooth skin and a beautiful smile. I like the shyness in your face, it's very endearing.


----------



## alissaxvanity

LuxAeterna said:


> On my b-day. Felt blah, but had to put on my "happy face" for the kids.


aside from stating the obvious of which actress you resemble, I noticed that you have very sultry features, and your face seems very proportionate. Your eyes stand out and they don't need any make up. And your eyebrows are to die for!


----------



## Michael 0

I posted this one in this thread 6 months ago:
















This one I took a week or so ago:









Losing weight, getting contacts, and Celexa sure make a difference lol...


----------



## The shy soldier




----------



## alissaxvanity

Yes yes dear troll, please keep helping this thread stay on the top page. You are doing so well.


----------



## FranzKafka

Nice idea for a thread.

This is my writer's association pic, taken two months ago:


----------



## alissaxvanity

FranzKafka said:


> Nice idea for a thread.
> 
> This is my writer's association pic, taken two months ago:


I would easily peg you for an author if I saw you. Your eyes have depth, if that makes sense, and I don't really know how to explain it because it's something I sense intuitively. I like the way you style your hair, and black makes you look sharp.


----------



## missourah

http://imgur.com/rvURD


----------



## ak3891

missourah said:


> http://imgur.com/rvURD


you have a balanced side profile and i think you should style your hair unless it already it.


----------



## ak3891




----------



## FranzKafka

Thanks


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

FranzKafka said:


> Nice idea for a thread.
> 
> This is my writer's association pic, taken two months ago:


Holy crap, I thought that was a picture of _me_, for a second. Damn, the resemblance is uncanny, down to the long hair slicked back. The only difference is I have a thick mustache.


----------



## FranzKafka

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Holy crap, I thought that was a picture of _me_, for a second. Damn, the resemblance is uncanny, down to the long hair slicked back.


Well, remember _that _night of weird drunkedness years ago? At that night i was split and now am fully autonomus as an entity. 

But you should post a pic if we are each other's doppelganger.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I'm extremely leery about posting pictures of myself online...

...the SCP Foundation might be watching me.


----------



## RosieLaRose

http://imgur.com/a3mUc


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^My online friend said you look handsome, which is characteristic of autistic guys apparently?


----------



## everythingzenx3




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

trisquel said:


> ^My online friend said you look handsome, which is characteristic of autistic guys apparently?


ermm...i dont see autism having anything to do with it.

[email protected]: is that aimed at me?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

@everything: You're retarded. Go away


----------



## AussiePea

everythingzenx3 said:


>


You're beautiful.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> ermm...i dont see autism having anything to do with it.


I'm also an extremely good looking autist, and I know a girl irl who has it and is also very good looking. Idk, perhaps there is something about the autism gene that makes physically beautiful, albeit defective people.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

bullsfan said:


>


Great smile! 
You look really friendly!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded




----------



## Raphael200

RenegadeReloaded said:


>


Who is that guy?

He looks like he can smile just as much as me.


----------



## Terry1985

Prepare to meet the most ugliest, socially awkward man you will ever see.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I figured it was decent enough


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

-


----------



## rawrguy

lunetia said:


> .. -__-


You're a good looking kid. Enjoy your youth while you still have it! Time goes by really fast.



Terry1985 said:


> Prepare to meet the most ugliest, socially awkward man you will ever see.


You don't look awkward or ugly dude!



Cat Montgomery said:


> I figured it was decent enough


I like your beanie and your shirt. You have a good sense of style.

Here is me. Try to be honest.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

^ You look very open and warm. Loving those eyes.


----------



## Scorpio90

As an Asian girl, I have to declare that u'r good looking and gentle :b
I'm honest and I know it :banana


----------



## Barette

rawrguy said:


> Here is me. Try to be honest.


You're really cute and very friendly looking!


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

You look intense as **** brah.


----------



## Malek

Evo said:


> :afr


I wish I was as good looking as you dude, you can pull of that awesome rugged stubble and grown out unkempt hair that just looks stylish and cool.


----------



## rawrguy

:blush Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## Terry1985

rawrguy said:


> You don't look awkward or ugly dude!


Thank you.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Evo said:


> :afr


:mushy adorable. I wish Iphone was not blocking half of face though


----------



## pastels

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

10/10 would copulate
pastel you are 1 looker i tell ya


----------



## 50piecesteve

Cat Montgomery said:


> I figured it was decent enough


you look mean and that girl your talking to looks like my ex girlfriend *cringe*


----------



## theseventhkey

My god, the woman of my dreams!!!!!!! What sight to behold!!!!!!!!!!:yes:love


----------



## Evo

Malek said:


> I wish I was as good looking as you dude, you can pull of that awesome rugged stubble and grown out unkempt hair that just looks stylish and cool.


Thanks but I wish I looked like you.


----------



## pastels

theseventhkey said:


> My god, the woman of my dreams!!!!!!! What sight to behold!!!!!!!!!!:yes:love


thank you kind fellow


----------



## Donness

Ok, I'll Play.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^You look like you mean business.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I'm sexy and I know it pam papa pam


----------



## bioalp43

New look for me. . .


----------



## simian4455

One of my better photos. I purposely had the cameraman take the photo from the back with my head turning towards the camera.


----------



## simian4455

AussiePea said:


> You're beautiful.


No offence. But you have pretty bad taste in women.


----------



## Banzai

simian4455 said:


> One of my better photos. I purposely had the cameraman take the photo from the back with my head turning towards the camera.


I love your eye colour and you have a lovely pale complexion :love


----------



## Banzai

simian4455 said:


> No offence. But you have pretty bad taste in women.


Some people just like to get down and dirty. Is that a problem? Sheesh.


----------



## peacelovemusic




----------



## pastels

peacelovemusic said:


> View attachment 12790


16 you look like 20 lol but anyway ur pretty


----------



## peacelovemusic

pastels said:


> 16 you look like 20 lol but anyway ur pretty


really??? I always think I look younger. well thanks, haha


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

peacelovemusic said:


> really??? I always think I look younger. well thanks, haha


yes youre cute :yes


----------



## Zil

Picture is a week old.


----------



## TheFather




----------



## peacelovemusic

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> yes youre cute :yes


thanks


----------



## Blizal

The ironic thing about this thread is that pretty much everyone is relatively good looking which is contrary to the stereotype that the "good looking" people are the confident, popular ones.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Blizal said:


> The ironic thing about this thread is that pretty much everyone is relatively good looking which is contrary to the stereotype that the "good looking" people are the confident, popular ones.


I doubt many ppl with SA feel good looking lol. Posting pics is good exposure tho ^_^ dont compare youself to other ppl either 

Me exactly 7 days ago lol ^_^ Wah look how scary my fingers look!! lol they dont look like evil witch fingers irl :lol =]


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

^ you look really good


----------



## Spritz11

Not even sure if this will work because I've never done it before :| 
Doubt this is a good idea but meh...


----------



## SparklingWater

FunkyMonkey said:


> I doubt many ppl with SA feel good looking lol. Posting pics is good exposure tho ^_^ dont compare youself to other ppl either
> 
> Me exactly 7 days ago lol ^_^ Wah look how scary my fingers look!! lol they dont look like evil witch fingers irl :lol =]


You look handsome and playful in a mysterious mischievous way. Nice smile and big hands (not in a pervy way btw. I just love a man with large hands. Ok sounds weird no matter how I say it but I stand by it lol.)


----------



## SparklingWater

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> ^ you look really good


Love your fresh face. Your eyes seem like you're a very sincere and genuine , perhaps inquisitive person. Also your hair looks lush. You seem very approachable.


----------



## SparklingWater

Spritz11 said:


> View attachment 13657
> 
> Not even sure if this will work because I've never done it before :|
> Doubt this is a good idea but meh...


Beautiful eyes lips and face shape. Lush hair. Your eyes have a lot of depth that makes me wonder what you're thinking. You're a knockout.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Thank you ^^


----------



## Spritz11

IWillGetPastThis said:


> Beautiful eyes lips and face shape. Lush hair. Your eyes have a lot of depth that makes me wonder what you're thinking. You're a knockout.


Aww, thank you so much :3! I was NOT expecting so much detail :L Well, I suppose it's good to know that someone out there feels like I'm al right looking


----------

